# تأثيرات إسلامية و شرقية إمتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما



## Critic (24 يوليو 2010)

سلام المسيح له كل المجد
كمسيحين متعايشين وسط مسلمين نتعامل معهم و نحتك بهم فى حياتنا اليومية *فكان من المتوقع و الطبيعى ان تمتزج بعض من اعرافهم و معتقداتهم بحياتنا*
لكن لابد ان نملك الوعى الكافى لنميز بين الصالح منها و الطالح و ان نمحوا من حياتنا ما يخالف مسيحيتنا

*الامثلة :*

*1-(بعد ما نموت هنروح الجنة)*
مافيش حاجة فى المسيحية اسمها جنة بعد الموت (دى كانت ايام ادم و انتهى)
الابرار لهم الفردوس(مكان انتظار) ثم الملكوت بعد المجئ الثانى​ 
*2-(كل شيئ قسمة و نصيب و قضاء و قدر و مكتوب)*
كل دى_بالمعنى المتعارف عليه فى المجتمع_ مصطلحات اسلامية و لا تمت للمسيحية باى صلة
مافيش اى حاجة اسها قسمة و نصيب و مافيش حاجة اسمها كل مصيبة تحصل نقول قدر علينا... الانسان مخير و هو اللى بيختار حياته و بيتحم نتايج اختياراته سواء خير و لا شر و هذا يتماشى مع عدل الله و مسئولية الانسان عن حياته و قراراته كى لا يكون بلا عذر فى النهاية (و خاصة موضوع الزواج)
و الدليل ان كتاب المقدس بيقول : (ان الله يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون)
و مع ان ارادته واضحة بخلاص الجميع الا ان ده مش بيحصل وكثيرين ضلوا
لان الهنا لا يفرض ارادته علينا و سيحاسب كل واحد على حسب اعماله التى عملها بأرادته الحرة​ 
*3-(شرف البنت اهم من شرف الراجل)*
يا ويل البنت لو اخطات فى حق شرفها و يكون الموضوع ابسط و مجرد (طيش شباب) لو فعله الرجل !!!!
و كأن طهارة البنت اهم من طهارة الرجل !
او كأن الله هيفرق بين خطية انسان وانسان على حسب نوع الجنس !
الاتنين نفس بشرية متساوية امام الله و كلاهما جسد الله و حاشا ان ناخد جسد الله (سواء رجل او مراة) و نجعلها اعضاء زانية
فياريت بلاش الازدواجية فى التعامل​ 
*4-(البنت البور العانس)*
المجتمع الشرقى بينظر للبنت اللى تتأخر فى الزواج على انها منتهية الصلاحية و بنظر ليها نظرة شفقة !
بينما مافيش اى مشكلة لما الراجل يتأخر و بيطلقوا عليه "حر او اعذب" مش "عانس او بور"
و طبعا كلمة "بور" ليها حكاية ::: دى مشتقة من اية اسلامية "نسائكم حرث لكم" و بتشبه المرأة بالارض الزراعية (تشبيه غير ادمى) فلما البنت تأخر فى الجواز يقولوا بارت يعنى لم تعد صالحة للزاعة ! ...تشبيه مهين ياريت نبطله
و الكلام ده غلط جدا مافيش اى عيب هى مالهاش ذنب و زيها زى الراجل فياريت الاهل يخفوا شوية من على بناتهم و يرموا الاعراف الغير مسيحية جانبا و يرقوا بتفكيرهم رفقا ببناتنا لان الضغط النفسى عليهم بيؤدى انهم يتجوزا للهرب من نظرة المجتمع و ده نتايجه مصايب !​ 
*5-(خلفة الولاد اهم و تفضيل الولاد على البنات او البنت ناقصة عقل)*
و ده نتيجة فلسفة الذكورية فى المجتمع الاسلامى و دى طبعا مشكلة ظل الناس فيها لحد فترة كبيرة و ان المولود لو ولد يكون مدلع جدا و لو كل المواليد بنات يكرههم الاب لانه نفسه فى ولد يجى !!!!
رفقا بخليقة الله يا جماعة الله عادل لم يفضل جنس على جنس او يمايز احدهما على الاخر ​ 
*6-(سياية سى السيد)*
انا الراجل و انا اللى كلمتى تمشى !!!
و ضرب البنات و حبسهم (معاملة حيوانية) و اسلوب القهر بالامتيازات الذكورية !
طبعا الرجل الشرقى معروف بالاسلوب ده 
رجاءا التخلص منه لانه مش اسلوب حضارى ولا مسيحى و لا مبنى على المحبة
ليس الرجل من دون المراة و لا المراة من دون الرجل​ 
*7-(ابعت الرسالة دى لكل اصحابك و الا القديس هيزعل منك !!!)*
مافيش الكلام ده اطلاقا فى المسيحية ده هراااااااااء
السيد المسيح حزرنا من تكرار الكلام باطلا كالامم فارحمونا من التخاريف دى !​ 
*8-(بعد ما نموت هيقف الانسان و يكون فى كفتين للحسنات و السيئات)*​للاسف الكلام ده كتير مسييحين بيرددوه و ده حديث اسلامى و لا علاقة له بالمرة بالمسيحية فلا ميزان و لا كفة و لا حسنات و لا سيئات !!!!

*9-(القطة السودة شيطان !!)*
طبعا و الكلب الاسود و بردو دى تخاريف تخاريف غير مسيحية فارحمونا فخليقة الله و حيواناته ليست شياطين لمجرد كونا لونها اسود !
ربنا ينير العقول !​ 
*10-(الحسد و الحسود و العين و و الكف و العين الزرقا الخ !)*
طبعا دى كلام اسلامى بحت و للاسف كتير مننا مازال مؤمن به جدا جدا !!!
فهل ربنا مستنى حسد احدهم ليلحق الضرر بخليقته !
هل الله رهن اشارة الحسودين !
زى مثلا :
متقوليش لحد انك هتتخطبى او انك حامل الا لما الموضوع يتم علشان محدش يديكى عين !!!
المسيحة بتؤمن ان فيه خطية اسمها "الحسد" لكن الخطية دى لا تؤثر ابدا على المحسود لا بالايجاب و لا السلب
و "حسد الشيطان" اللى بنذكره فى صلاة الشكر و نطلب من ربنا يحفظنا منه هو محاربة الشيطان لينا زى ما حسد "ايوب" و حاربه بالضربات كمثال
اما اللى بيصدق الحسد و تأثيره بيخلى نفسه لعبة فى ايد الشيطان يجرب فيه و يساومه حسب قناعاته الغلظ !​ 
*11-(الحلال و الحرام)*
مافيش حاجة فى المسيحية اسمها حلال و حرام 
فيه يليق او لا يليق​ 
*12-(الدين المسيحيى و الاديان السماوية)*
المسيحية مش دين
المسيحية حياة تتعاش مع رب المجد و لو دورنا فى الكتاب المقدس مش هنلاقى كلمة دين دى نهائيا
و مافيش حاجة اسمها الاديان السماوية و المسيحية لا تعترف لا بالاسلام و نبيه و لا بسماويته​ 
*13-(استخدام اليد اليمين فى الاكل و الافعال و ممنوع الشمال !!!)*
طبعا ربنا خلقلنا الايدين و لم يجعل احداها جيدة و الاخرى سيئة و جالبة للشيطان !!
طبيعى جدا ان تكون ايمن او ايسر و لا فرق بين اليدين​ 
*14-(امتى هيجى المسيح (خ) الدجال !!! )*
طبعا معظمنا فاكر ان ده حقيقى !!!!
مافيش حاجة اسمها المسيخ الدجال خالص دى خرافة اسلامية غير مسيحية و غير كتابية بالمرة
يوجد ما يسمى بضد المسيح هو ليس شخص بعينه بل اى شخص لا يعترف بالمسيح ربا و الها​ 
*15-(التفائل و التشاؤم )*
انا بتفائل بالواد الفلانى 
انا بتشائم يالست دى دى عنيها تفلق الحجر !!!!
انا شفت فلان انهاردة ..بس مش هحل حاجة فى الامتحان !!!
يا جماعة ارجوكم
لا يوجد ما يسمى بالانسان ابو وش حلو او الانسان الفقرى اطلاقا هذا يخالف مسيحيتنا
كلنا خليقة الله
و الله يحبنا جميعا لم يخلق احدها محظوظ و الاخر جالب للنحس فهذا لا يستوى مع عدل الله و محبته
ارجوكم لا تهينوا خليقة الله و تتهموها بالنحس !!!​ 
*16-(الصويت و التعديد فى المياتم)*
ثقافة شرقية بحت !!!
طبيعى اننا نحزن و نبكى
لكن اللى مش طبيعى الصويت و الصراخ و التعديد !
انا اعرف ستات بتحب توجب مع معارفها فى المياتم بالصويت مع انها مكنتش تعرف الميت اصلا !!!
المسيحى المنتقل هو عريس السماء نحزن على فراقه و نفرح لمكانه فى حضن الهنا فلا داعى للافعال الغير حضارية و غير مسيحية​ 
*17-(يرحمكم الله بعد العطس !!)*
و ده امر اسلامى بحت موجود فى حديث اسلامى و بعيد كل البعد عن المسيحية و غير مذكور اطلاقا فى الكتاب المقدس و مازال الكثير لا يعلم هذا
و طبعا من غير المنطقى ان نطلب الرحمة مخصصا قبل (فعل عضوى) معين فطلب الرحمة من الهنا يكون فى كل وقت​ 
*18-(سياسة التكفير و تعبير : "كافر")*
تعبير اسلامى بحت لحد دلوقت بسمع كتير مننا بيستخدمه
فلان الفلانى ده كافر ده كفر بالله
الجماعة دول كفار
اللفظ ده لم يستخدم على الاطلاق فى الكتاب المقدس و سياسة التكفير لا تمت للمسيحية بصلة فأرجو ان نبتعد عنها
(و ان وجدت الكلمة فى بعض المدايح القديمة فده نتيجة تاثرهم فى العصر ده بالتعبيرات الاسلامية)​ 
*19-(الفرائض...لازم تصوم لازم تصلى و تؤدى فرائض الله !!!)*
طبعا مافيش حاجة فى المسيحية اسمها فرائض او لازم تقوم بعمل كذا و الا غضب الله هيحل عليك !!
الصوم و الصلاة هم ذبائح حب لالهنا و ليس اجبار او فرائض او اكراه بالغصب !!!
فارجو التخلص من المفاهيم الاسلامية عن علاقتنا بالله​ 
*20-(ليلة الحنة و عادتها)*
ليه الحنة
و ما ادراك بليلة الحنة و ما بها من عادات و تصرفات لا تمت للمسيحية باى صلة
بدل ما نصلى ربنا يبارك فى الزواج نعمل حنة !!!!!
و طبعا الحنة دى عادة متخلفة غير مسيحية مافيش اى فايدة ليها على الاطلاق فارجو قبل ما نعمل حاجة لازم تكون ليها هدف علشان منكونش عشوائيين و منقادين لعادات بلا اى معنى​ 

*21-(الكلاب و الحمير بتشوف الشياطين)*
كتير لما نسمع صوت كلب بيهوهو او حمار بينهق افوجأ ان شخص مسيحيى يقولى "لانهم بيشوفوا الشيطان !!! " و هاتك يا خرافات ان الديك بيشوف الملايكة و الخ الخ
طبعا الكلام ده اسلامى بحت و لا اساس له من الصحة و لا صدى له فى الكتاب المقدس طبعا
الحيوانات دى زيها زى باقى الحيوانات مش لمجرد انها اصدرت صوت يبئى فى حاجة غير مرئية يعنى !​ 
و فى اشاعة تانية اسلامية ان ربنا بيكره صوت الحمار و ان ده اوحش صوت الخ الخ مش عايزين ندى الكلام ده اكتر من حقه
و ده كلام فاضى طبعا
ياريت نتخلص من الافكار دى انها بعيد عن مسيحيتنا و بعيد عن العقل كمان !​ 
*22-(النصرانية و النصارى)*
ده التعبير الاسلامى لوصف المسحيين
بعضنا بيفتكر انه ده احد اسمائنا و انه عادى
لكن ده مش اسم ده وصف و بيعتبر اهانة لينا و احنا مش بنقبله كأسم
و بيرجع اصله (قبل اقتباس و تحريف الاسلام له) لزمن الرسل لما كان اليهود بيطلقوا علينا "ناصريين" كنوع من انواع الاهانة لان "الناصرة" لم يكن يخرج منها شيئا صالحا
و ان وجد فى بعض المدايح و الكتب المسيحية (المترجمة فى زمن تأثرها بالاسلاميات) فده ايضا تأثرا بالاعراف الاسلامية و حاليا تم تصحيح الكلمات الخاطئة فى الطبعات الجديدة فى كتب مدايح_تسبحة كيهك مثلا​


*23-(الشيطان مخلوق من نار)*
ده الفكر الاسلامى عن الشيطان و للاسف بردو اثر فى بعضنا
الشيطان فى المسيحية لم يخلق على حاله لان الله لا يخلق شيئا شريرا بذاته
بل كان ملاك ثم سقط لتعاليه و غروره
و هو روح و غير مخلوق من نار او من مادة محسوسة​ 
*24-(الجن)*
من كتر ما بنسمعها فى التلفزيون و من التأثر بالمسلمين اعتقد البعض ان الجن حقيقة !!!
ده جنس اسلامى تالت غير البشر و الشياطين و لا وجود له من الاساس 
و ان وجد فى الكتاب المقدس فى العهد القديم كملة "جن" او "جان" فهى ترجمة ليست دقيقة لكلمة "شيطان" و فى الترجمات الاصلية هى "شيطان"​ 
*25-(اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم و المصطلحات الاسلامية اليومية)*
الشيطان الرجيم دى لها قصة خرافية اسلامية و ملناش علاقة بيها
و كثير من المسيحيين للاسف استبدلوا صلاوتنا السهمية بالمصطلحات الاسلامية مثل : اعوذ بالله منك , استغفر الله العظيم , لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله ...الخ الخ
احنا لينا مسيحيتنا و اسلوبنا و صلواتنا فأرجو ان نتمسك بيها مثل : يا ربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى ,اعنى,قوينى, و لما نتفزع او نتخض : بسم الصليب ...الخ الخ​ 
*26-(مولد القديس الفلانى)*
الموالد و ما ادراك ما الموالد
انهاردة مولد الست دماينة
انهاردة مولد مارمينا
و يتحول الدير او المكان الى نزهة و تخييم و اكل و العاب و انوار و بخت و بندقية و صيد كأننا فى شم النسيم
طبعا اصطلاح "الموالد" ده تبع الاولياء الصالحين مولد سيدى العريان و مولد المرسى ابو العباس
القديسين لا يحتفلوا بعيد ميلادهم لان الانسان بيولد فى خطاياه "بالخطايا ولدتنى امى"
الاحتفال بيكون ب "تذكار استشهاد القديس" "عيد تكريس كنيسة" "تذكيار نياحة القديس" او حتى "عيد تعميده (الميلاد الثانى)" و هدفه تطويبهم و النظر الى نهاية سيرتهم و التمثل بأيمانهم مش التخييم و اللعب و النزهة !!!!​ 
*و جارى اضافة المزيد كلما تذكرت او كلما ذكرنى احد الاخوة*

*ارجو ان نتخلص قطعيا من تلك الاعراف و العادات و الموروثات التى لا تمت لمسيحيتنا بصلة*


*وَلاَ تُشَاكِلُوا هذَا الدَّهْرَ، بَلْ تَغَيَّرُوا عَنْ شَكْلِكُمْ بِتَجْدِيدِ أَذْهَانِكُمْ، لِتَخْتَبِرُوا مَا هِيَ إِرَادَةُ اللهِ: الصَّالِحَةُ الْمَرْضِيَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ (رو 12 : 2)*


*شكرا*
*critic*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*



> *6-(سياية سى السيد)*
> انا الراجل و انا اللى كلمتى تمشى !!!
> طبعا الرجل الشرقى معروف الاسلوب ده
> رجاءا التخلص منه لانه مش اسولب حضارى و لا يوافق مسيحيتنا
> ليس الرجل من دون المراة و لا المراة من دون الرجل



معاك فى حاجه بس سيبك من سى السيد عشان هغزك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*انا موافقك في كل كلامك وخصوصا دي

(ابعت الرسالة دى لكل اصحابك و الا القديس هيزعل منك !!!)

لانها فعلا موضه جديده علينا

لكن اختلف معاك في المثل ده

(كل شيئ قسمة و نصيب و قدر و مكتوب)

لان فعلا كل شيء مكتوب من عند ربنا

صحيح احنا اللي بنختار كل حاجه بس مقسوم ومكتوب لينا

نختار اللي اخترناه والا كنا اخترنا الاحسن لينا في كل حاجه

ومكنش حد اختار خطأ كتير ولا حد اتعلم من اخطائه

شكرا ليك كريتيك
​*


----------



## Critic (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*



> معاك فى حاجه بس سيبك من سى السيد عشان هغزك


*هههههههههههه*
*شكلى جيت على الوتر الحساس *


----------



## tasoni queena (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

هههههههههه  عندك حق يا كريتك

ومتكولش بايدك الشمال عشان الشيطان مياكلش معاك

وتحط الشوز فى الارض معدول عشان هو كده فى وش ربنا

ههههههههههههه ​


----------



## Critic (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*




> لكن اختلف معاك في المثل ده
> 
> (كل شيئ قسمة و نصيب و قدر و مكتوب)
> 
> ...


*يا كوكو المكتوب عند المسلمين تعريفه :*
*انك مفروض عليك افعالك و كل حاجة من عند ربنا بمعنى حتى زوجتك مش بمزاجك دى ربنا اللى كاتبهالك و ى دى نصيبك*

*اذن انا قهف قدام ربنا فى النهاية و اقولوا*
* : *
*الزوجة اللى انتا اجبرتنى عليها بقسمتك هى اللى ضيعتنى !(و هيكون عندى حق ما هو مش انا اللى اخترتها دى اتكتبت عليا !!! )*

*انت فاكر ان المكتوب و القسمة و النصيب يعنى ربنا عارف انت هتعمل ايه ؟!!!*
*دى حاجة مش مختلفين عليها*

*المختلف عليه ان حتى المصايب كمان بأمر ربنا*
*يعنى انت لو بتشرب سجاير و نتجية كدة جالك سلطان يقولو بأمر ربنا بردو !!!!*
*مع ان دى نتيجة حتمية لاهمالك فى صحتك !*
*الهنا غير مجرب بالشرور و هو ده الفرق*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*وصل قصدك يا كريتيك


شكرا ياجميل​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*عجبنى موضوعك جدااااا يا كريتك  
ولاهميته وفايدته هينقل للاجتماعى ويثبت ويا ريت تستكمله 
لانه اكيد فى حاجات تانيه كتييييير محتاجيين نخرجها بره قاموسنا المسيحى
ينقل ويثبت 
ليك منى تقييم وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## Critic (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*




> هههههههههه عندك حق يا كريتك
> 
> ومتكولش بايدك الشمال عشان الشيطان مياكلش معاك
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههه فكرتينى يا كوينا هضيفها دى كمان *​


----------



## نغم (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*



Critic قال:


> *يا كوكو المكتوب عند المسلمين تعريفه :*
> *انك مفروض عليك افعالك و كل حاجة من عند ربنا بمعنى حتى زوجتك مش بمزاجك دى ربنا اللى كاتبهالك و ى دى نصيبك*
> 
> *اذن انا قهف قدام ربنا فى النهاية و اقولوا*
> ...


 
شكرا لك موضوع مميز جدا ورائع واتمنى ان يعم بالافادة على الجميع واشكرك لان شرحت النقطة دى لان انا كان راى من راي mikel 
شكرا للتوضيح والرب يبارك اتعابك


----------



## Critic (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*



عجبنى موضوعك جدااااا يا كريتك 
ولاهميته وفايدته هينقل للاجتماعى ويثبت ويا ريت تستكمله 
لانه اكيد فى حاجات تانيه كتييييير محتاجيين نخرجها بره قاموسنا المسيحى
ينقل ويثبت 
ليك منى تقييم وربنا يعوض تعبك

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ميرسى يا تاسونى دونا على التثبيت و التقييم و مرورك الجميل*
*باذن المسيح كل لما افتكر حاجة هزودها على الموضوع*


----------



## dodoz (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*11-(الحلال و الحرام)*
مافيش حاجة فى المسيحية اسمها حلال و حرام 
فيه يليق او لا يليق

_فعلا عندك حق _
_وخصوصا فى ديه_
_ميرسى لموضوعك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*هذا صحيح و لكن العيب كل العيب فى تقصير الكنيسة فى تعليم اولادها التعليم الصحيحة لان الحياة الاجتماعية احيانا تكون اقوى من الكتاب المقدس .*
*بمعنى ان الكنيسة المفروض فى معلميها ان لا يسمحوا بكلمة تخالف تعاليم المسيح .مثال ذلك *
*رجال الدين المسيحى ......هذا غير صحيح لان المسيحية ليست دين و بالتالى ليس لها رجال مختصين بذاتهم يمكن ان نطلق عليهم كلمة مثل هذه .*
*و التفاؤل و التشاؤم ايضا ليس من المسيحية فى شىء و يجب ان ينبه لمثل هذا العمل كل واحد يتكلم امامنا لا نسمح بمرور الكلمة مرور الكرام بل نعلم ما نؤمن نحن به من خلال الكتاب المقدس*
*و الرب يبارك حياتكم*
*وحيد جرجس ايوب*


----------



## Critic (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*



> شكرا لك موضوع مميز جدا ورائع واتمنى ان يعم بالافادة على الجميع واشكرك لان شرحت النقطة دى لان انا كان راى من راي mikel
> شكرا للتوضيح والرب يبارك اتعابك


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل اختى العزيزة نغم*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك الى الابد*


----------



## wadeetito (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

موضوع رائع فعلا اخى العزيز وعندك حق فى كلهم صدقنى احنا حتى فى شغلى بيقت فى رمضان بقول اجيللك بعد الفطار ولا قبل الفطار ولغينا الساعة خاالص هههههههههههه ممكمن بقى بعدد الفطار دى مفتوحة لغاية الفجر ههههههه
شكرا يا كبير وللك منى احلى تقييم تحياتى ومحبتى اخوك تيتووو


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*موضوع جامد جدا وكان نفسي اتكلم فية*
*ممكن نبأة ناخد نقطة نقطة ونتكلم عنها باستفاضة*

*بس ضيف عندك كمان المسيح الدجال 
كتير مننا دلوقتي كمسيحين بيسألوا هو المسيح الدجال هيجي امتى !
*​


----------



## نونوس14 (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*بصراحة كلامك كله صح وممتاااااااااز*
*مجهودك راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع*
*بس كانت ليا اضافة صغيرة بعد اذنك*
*كمان بنسمع فى العزاء دلوقتى الناس تيجى تسلم على بعض تقول البقية فى حياتك والبركة فيك والكلام ده*
*احنا المفروض نقول كلام يليق بمسيحيتنا*
*زى مثلا لما نقول تعزيات السماء*
*او مثلا نقول ان المرحوم ده ماماتش لكن انتقل للفردوس ده دلوقتى فى احضان القديسين*
*وكمان بنلاحظ ان اهل المرحوم بينقطعوا عن الكنيسة فترة طويلة بعد موته بس المفروض ان الكنيسة هى عزاهم يبقى بالعكس المفروض يحافظوا على نزولهم للكنيسة*
*ميرسى كتيييييييييير*
*بجد موضوع مهم*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Critic (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*



> _فعلا عندك حق _
> _وخصوصا فى ديه_
> _ميرسى لموضوعك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_


*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Critic (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*



هذا صحيح و لكن العيب كل العيب فى تقصير الكنيسة فى تعليم اولادها التعليم الصحيحة لان الحياة الاجتماعية احيانا تكون اقوى من الكتاب المقدس .
بمعنى ان الكنيسة المفروض فى معلميها ان لا يسمحوا بكلمة تخالف تعاليم المسيح .مثال ذلك 
رجال الدين المسيحى ......هذا غير صحيح لان المسيحية ليست دين و بالتالى ليس لها رجال مختصين بذاتهم يمكن ان نطلق عليهم كلمة مثل هذه .
و التفاؤل و التشاؤم ايضا ليس من المسيحية فى شىء و يجب ان ينبه لمثل هذا العمل كل واحد يتكلم امامنا لا نسمح بمرور الكلمة مرور الكرام بل نعلم ما نؤمن نحن به من خلال الكتاب المقدس
و الرب يبارك حياتكم
وحيد جرجس ايوب

أنقر للتوسيع...

**فعلا عندك حق استاذى الحبيب انا لاحظت ان فى كتير من المعلمين متاثرين بتلك التعاليم و مازالوا يعلمونها !!!!!*
*و فعلا مسالة التفائل و التشاؤمن منتشرة بشكل غير عادى حتى بين كل اصحابى و مش مقتنعين انها خرافات و كثير ما جادلت فى الموضوع ده !!!*
*ربنا يهدينا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Critic (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*



> موضوع رائع فعلا اخى العزيز وعندك حق فى كلهم صدقنى احنا حتى فى شغلى بيقت فى رمضان بقول اجيللك بعد الفطار ولا قبل الفطار ولغينا الساعة خاالص هههههههههههه ممكمن بقى بعدد الفطار دى مفتوحة لغاية الفجر ههههههه
> شكرا يا كبير وللك منى احلى تقييم تحياتى ومحبتى اخوك تيتووو


*هههههههههههههه*
*عندك حق*
*ميرسى على مرورك يا عسل و ميرسى على التقييم*


----------



## Critic (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*



موضوع جامد جدا وكان نفسي اتكلم فية
ممكن نبأة ناخد نقطة نقطة ونتكلم عنها باستفاضة

بس ضيف عندك كمان المسيح الدجال 
كتير مننا دلوقتي كمسيحين بيسألوا هو المسيح الدجال هيجي امتى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**انا موافق يا كيرو يا ريت تكون كل نقطة بالتفصيل*

*كويس انك فكرتنى بالنقطة دى !!! *
* هضيفها دلوقت*
*ميرسى يا جميل*


----------



## Critic (24 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*



بصراحة كلامك كله صح وممتاااااااااز
مجهودك راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
بس كانت ليا اضافة صغيرة بعد اذنك
كمان بنسمع فى العزاء دلوقتى الناس تيجى تسلم على بعض تقول البقية فى حياتك والبركة فيك والكلام ده
احنا المفروض نقول كلام يليق بمسيحيتنا
زى مثلا لما نقول تعزيات السماء
او مثلا نقول ان المرحوم ده ماماتش لكن انتقل للفردوس ده دلوقتى فى احضان القديسين
وكمان بنلاحظ ان اهل المرحوم بينقطعوا عن الكنيسة فترة طويلة بعد موته بس المفروض ان الكنيسة هى عزاهم يبقى بالعكس المفروض يحافظوا على نزولهم للكنيسة
ميرسى كتيييييييييير
بجد موضوع مهم
ربنا يبارك حياتك

أنقر للتوسيع...

عندك حق طبعا هزود النقطة دى مهمة جدا
ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## +totos+ (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

حلو جدا الموضوع ده يا كريتك وبجد نبهتنا لحاجات كتير ميرسى على الموضوع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*موضوع حلو بجد
فعلا بقينا نقول كلام ميمشيش مع مسيحيتنا خالص ولازم نغيره
ثانكس كريتيك​*


----------



## Critic (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*



> حلو جدا الموضوع ده يا كريتك وبجد نبهتنا لحاجات كتير ميرسى على الموضوع


*ميرسى يا توتوس على المرور الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Critic (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*



موضوع حلو بجد
فعلا بقينا نقول كلام ميمشيش مع مسيحيتنا خالص ولازم نغيره
ثانكس كريتيك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​
ثانكس يا كوكى على المرور الجميل​بابا يسوع يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## marcelino (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*ياعم ده الواحد ريقه نشف فى الكلام عن المواضيع دى

بس خلاص فى ناس بقوا مسلمين بيها اكتر من اصحابها

لانها عادات من سنين


زى فى مره عطست فواحد بيقولى يرحمكم الله !!

قولتله ايه ده الكلمه دى مش بتاعتنا خالص

لان فى حديث اسلامى الرسول بتاعهم بيقولهم اللى يعطس قولوا يرحمكم الله

فمافيش وعى ولا ادراك بأصل الكلام

الكلام بيتردد وبيتنقل ومحدش عارف أصله ولا جاى من فين
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*جمييييييل موضوعك يا كريتيك *​


----------



## نغم (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*



marcelino قال:


> *زى فى مره عطست فواحد بيقولى يرحمكم الله !!*​
> *قولتله ايه ده الكلمه دى مش بتاعتنا خالص*​
> *لان فى حديث اسلامى الرسول بتاعهم بيقولهم اللى يعطس قولوا يرحمكم الله*​
> *فمافيش وعى ولا ادراك بأصل الكلام*​
> *الكلام بيتردد وبيتنقل ومحدش عارف أصله ولا جاى من فين*​


 ممكن اعلق على هذه الفقرة لان صراحة لم اكن اعلم انه عندما نقول رحمة او يرحمكم الله هى من حديث اسلامى والصراحة انا استخدم هذه المقولة واسمعها كثير جدا من حولى وذلك لان عند العطس القلب يتوقف وتقال رحمكم الله  او رحمة لان القلب عاد واشتغل 
واتمنى حد يصححلى مفاهيمى ان كانت خاطئة 
الرب يحفظكم


----------



## نغم (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*



kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *موضوع جامد جدا وكان نفسي اتكلم فية*
> 
> *ممكن نبأة ناخد نقطة نقطة ونتكلم عنها باستفاضة*​


 فعلا اتمنى ان تاخذوا الموضوع نقطة نقطة وتشرحوه لان انا اقتنعت بالموضوع لكن لدى علامات استفهام كثير عند كل نقظة 
سلام الرب معكم


----------



## Critic (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*



ياعم ده الواحد ريقه نشف فى الكلام عن المواضيع دى

بس خلاص فى ناس بقوا مسلمين بيها اكتر من اصحابها

لانها عادات من سنين


زى فى مره عطست فواحد بيقولى يرحمكم الله !!

قولتله ايه ده الكلمه دى مش بتاعتنا خالص

لان فى حديث اسلامى الرسول بتاعهم بيقولهم اللى يعطس قولوا يرحمكم الله

فمافيش وعى ولا ادراك بأصل الكلام

الكلام بيتردد وبيتنقل ومحدش عارف أصله ولا جاى من فين

أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههههههههه
عندك حق يا مارو
ميرسى انك فكرتنى بالنقطة دى هذوها حالا*


----------



## Critic (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*



جمييييييل موضوعك يا كريتيك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ميرسى يا مرمر الاجمل مرورك*


----------



## Critic (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*



> ممكن اعلق على هذه الفقرة لان صراحة لم اكن اعلم انه عندما نقول رحمة او يرحمكم الله هى من حديث اسلامى والصراحة انا استخدم هذه المقولة واسمعها كثير جدا من حولى واتمنى حد يصححلى مفاهيمى ان كانت خاطئة
> الرب يحفظكم


*ده حديث اسلامى يا اختى نغم*
*طلب الرحمة ليس هو  الامر المعترض عليه*
*لكن ان نخصصه فى العطس فهذا امر غير منطقى !*



> وذلك لان عند العطس القلب يتوقف وتقال رحمكم الله او رحمة لان القلب عاد واشتغل


*فى اى وقت يمكن ان يتوقف القلب فطلب الرحمة من الهنا لا يرتبط بفعل معين و هذا بعيد عن المسيحية اطلاقا و غير مذكور بالكتاب المقدس بتاتا*


----------



## Critic (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*



> فعلا اتمنى ان تاخذوا الموضوع نقطة نقطة وتشرحوه لان انا اقتنعت بالموضوع لكن لدى علامات استفهام كثير عند كل نقظة
> سلام الرب معكم


*اتفضلى اختى العزيزة نحن فى خدمتك وضحى ما هى علامات الاستفهام عن اى نقطة و انا و الاخوة هنحاول نوضح باذن المسيح*


----------



## نغم (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*



critic قال:


> *ده حديث اسلامى يا اختى نغم*
> *طلب الرحمة ليس هو الامر المعترض عليه*
> *لكن ان نخصصه فى العطس فهذا امر غير منطقى !*
> 
> ...


 

شكرا لك اخى الفاضل وبصراحة مهما شكرتك اكون مقصرة فى حقك انت وعيتنى كثير على اشياء كنت اعملهاو البعض اسمعها من المحيطين بي 
بركة الرب تباركك .امين


----------



## Critic (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*



> شكرا لك اخى الفاضل وبصراحة مهما شكرتك اكون مقصرة فى حقك انت وعيتنى كثير على اشياء كنت اعملهاو البعض اسمعها من المحيطين بي
> بركة الرب تباركك .امين


*الشكر للرب الهنا*
*فى خدمتك دائما*


----------



## Critic (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*الموضوع كان 10 نقاط فقط و بفضل الاخوة و تذكيرهم لنقاط مهمة تم اضافة الاتى :*

*



11-(الحلال و الحرام)
مافيش حاجة فى المسيحية اسمها حلال و حرام 
فيه يليق او لا يليق​

12-(الدين المسيحيى)
المسيحية مش دين
المسيحية حياة تتعاش مع رب المجد و لو دورنا فى الكتاب المقدس مش هنلاقى كلمة دين دى نهائيا​

13-(استخدام اليد اليمين فى الاكل و الافعال و ممنوع الشمال !!!)
طبعا ربنا خلقلنا الايدين و لم يجعل احداها جيدة و الاخرى سيئة و جالبة للشيطان !!
طبيعى جدا ان تكون ايمن او ايسر و لا فرق بين اليدين​

14-(امتى هيجى المسيح (خ) الدجال !!! )
طبعا معظمنا فاكر ان ده حقيقى !!!!
مافيش حاجة اسمها المسيخ الدجال خالص دى خرافة اسلامية غير مسيحية و غير كتابية بالمرة
يوجد ما يسمى بضد المسيح هو ليس شخص بعينه بل اى شخص لا يعترف بالمسيح ربا و الها​

15-(التفائل و التشاؤم )
انا بتفائل بالواد الفلانى 
انا بتشائم يالست دى دى عنيها تفلق الحجر !!!!
انا شفت فلان انهاردة ..بس مش هحل حاجة فى الامتحان !!!
يا جماعة ارجوكم
لا يوجد ما يسمى بالانسان ابو وش حلو او الانسان الفقرى اطلاقا هذا يخالف مسيحيتنا
كلنا خليقة الله
و الله يحبنا جميعا لم يخلق احدها محظوظ و الاخر جالب للنحس فهذا لا يستوى مع عدل الله و محبته
ارجوكم لا تهينوا خليقة الله و تتهموها بالنحس !!!​

16-(الصويت و التعديد فى المياتم)
ثقافة شرقية بحت !!!
طبيعى اننا نحزن و نبكى
لكن اللى مش طبيعى الصويت و الصراخ و التعديد !
انا اعرف ستات بتحب توجب مع معارفها فى المياتم بالصويت مع انها مكنتش تعرف الميت اصلا !!!
المسيحى المنتقل هو عريس السماء نحزن على فراقه و نفرح لمكانه فى حضن الهنا فلا داعى للافعال الغير حضارية و غير مسيحية​

17-(يرحمكم الله بعد العطس !!)
و ده امر اسلامى بحت موجود فى حديث اسلامى و بعيد كل البعد عن المسيحية و غير مذكور اطلاقا فى الكتاب المقدس و مازال الكثير لا يعلم هذا
و طبعا من غير المنطقى ان نطلب الرحمة مخصصا قبل (فعل عضوى) معين فطلب الرحمة من الهنا يكون فى كل وقت

18-(سياسة التكفير و تعبير : "كافر")
تعبير اسلامى بحت لحد دلوقت بسمع كتير مننا بيستخدمه
فلان الفلانى ده كافر ده كفر بالله
الجماعة دول كفار
اللفظ ده لم يستخدم على الاطلاق ى الكتاب المقدس و سياية التكفير لا تمت للمسيحية بصلة فأرجو ان نبتعد عنها​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*لو فى اى حاجة اى حد يضيفها او يفكرنا بيها هيكون ساعدنا جدا و ربنا يبارك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*سوري يا كريتيك عايز اعرف رايك في نقطه

كلمه البقيه في حياتك وحياتك الباقيه ولبس الاسود كمان للستات

ياريت تفهمني رايك في النقطه دي ​*


----------



## Critic (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*




> سوري يا كريتيك عايز اعرف رايك في نقطه
> 
> كلمه البقيه في حياتك وحياتك الباقيه ولبس الاسود كمان للستات
> 
> ياريت تفهمني رايك في النقطه دي



بص يا كوكو هى حاجات عادية و الموضوع مش تزمت على الفاضى او لمجرد التزمت
بس انا بفضل اقول : المسيح يعزيك 
بدل البقية فى حياتك بتكون اكتر قوة و لها هالة مسيحية

و لبس الاسود (لمدة طويلة جدا) مش حاجة مسيحية لكنها عادة او عرف مرتبط بالاحداث الحزينة و لو فكرت فيه بمنطقية هتلائى مالوش اى لزمة نطول فيه لانه هيفيد بأيه !!!!
و زى ما بيقولوا الحزن فى القلب انا مش محتاج البس اسود علشان ابن للناس حزنى كما انى مش محتاج ابينلهم حزنى اصلا !!!

حتى لو  قلت مثلا لست كبيرة لابسة اسود  : اخلعيه
هتقولك : الناس تاكل وشى !!

يبئى الموضوع كله متعلق بالناس و المنظر و ارضاء الناس مش اكتر

و ده رايى الشخصى


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*رااااائع يا كريتك
نظرتى كانت فى محلها فى حكمى على اهمية الموضوع ده علشان يصحح المفاهيم الغلط اللى اصبحنا معتنقينها ومسلمين بيها كحقائق وهى مالهاش علاقه بمسيحيتنا
 متابعه معاك
ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## Critic (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*



رااااائع يا كريتك
نظرتى كانت فى محلها فى حكمى على اهمية الموضوع ده علشان يصحح المفاهيم الغلط اللى اصبحنا معتنقينها ومسلمين بيها كحقائق وهى مالهاش علاقه بمسيحيتنا
متابعه معاك
ربنا يعوضك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ميرسى يا تاسونى دونا*
*يا رب الجميع يستفسد و نحاول ننشر الوعى عن طريق المنتدى بمعونة المسيح*
*ربنا يبارك تعبك*


----------



## hanysabry (26 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

المسيحية مش دين
المسيحية حياة تتعاش مع رب المجد و لو دورنا فى الكتاب المقدس مش هنلاقى كلمة دين دى نهائيا​
الف شكر بجد


----------



## Critic (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*




> المسيحية مش دين
> المسيحية حياة تتعاش مع رب المجد و لو دورنا فى الكتاب المقدس مش هنلاقى كلمة دين دى نهائيا​
> 
> الف شكر بجد


*العفو اخى الحبيب ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## Critic (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*تم اضافة الاتى :*

*20-(ليلة الحنة و عادتها)*
ليه الحنة
و ما ادراك بليلة الحنة و ما بها من عادات و تصرفات لا تمت للمسيحية باى صلة
بدل ما نصلى ربنا يبارك فى الزواج نعمل حنة !!!!!
و طبعا الحنة دى عادة متخلفة غير مسيحية مافيش اى فايدة ليها على الاطلاق فارجو قبل ما نعمل حاجة لازم تكون ليها هدف علشان منكونش عشوائيين و منقادين لعادات بلا اى معنى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*عايز اخد رايك في موضوع محيرني كتير من زمان

وهو اننا نشغل اغاني في الخطوبه او الحنه او الفرح نفسه

او حجز قاعه للفرح وتشغيل اغاني واكيد هيكون في رقص

اللي محيرني ان الاسقف بتاعنا منع الاغاني في الافراح لانها حرام

وفي نفس الوقت روحت فرح في كايرو وكان في قاعه واغاني عادي 

وكمان اباء كهنه كانوا حاضريين الفرح يعني مفيش مانع عندهم

واللي كمان متسغربله ان عندنا لو حد عمل فرح وقاعه واغاني وكده

يحرموه من القنديل او التناول او الاعتراف لدرحه ان ناس كتير بقوا يعملوا 

الاكليل في كايرو او اي مكان بره المحافظه عشان يعملوا اعاني ويفرحوا 

في ليله عمر مش بتتكرر غير مره واحده​*


----------



## Critic (28 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*




> عايز اخد رايك في موضوع محيرني كتير من زمان
> 
> وهو اننا نشغل اغاني في الخطوبه او الحنه او الفرح نفسه
> 
> ...


*بص خلينا نتفق على مبدأ ان مافيش حاجة اسمها حرام*
*و الاغانى لا تليق فى الليلة دى او فى غيرها عامة*
*المفروض نطلب ربنا يبارك*
*و بالنسبة للكهنة اللى حاضرين و معندهمش مانع ده لا يعنى انهم موافقين*
*لكن من محبتهم مش عايزين فى يوم فرح زى ده انهم يعكننوا على الناس فبيعدوا الموضوع بمحبة*
*و بردو مش بتوصل لدرجة الحرمان على النقيض*
*انا من رايى الشخصى شايف ان مافيش مانع من الموسيقى الراقية*
*لكن الاغانى التافهة انا بكرهها سواء فى الافراح او فى الحياة العادية*

*لكن مين يسمع*
*هيتقال عليا دلوقت متخلف و رجعى و كئيب !*
*و يا ويلك لو قلت لاهلك او لاهل العروسة بلاش اغانى خليها موسيقى مثلا !*
*تبئى انسان كئيب و عليك اللعنة !!!!!*

*للاسف فى اضطراب فى معاييرنا فى المجتمع ده !!!!!*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*



critic قال:


> *بص خلينا نتفق على مبدأ ان مافيش حاجة اسمها حرام*
> *و الاغانى لا تليق فى الليلة دى او فى غيرها عامة*
> *المفروض نطلب ربنا يبارك*
> *و بالنسبة للكهنة اللى حاضرين و معندهمش مانع ده لا يعنى انهم موافقين*
> ...




_*
متفق معاك ان الاغاني مش بتليق في ليله زي دي

لكن رايي الشخصي طبعا ان ده يوم والكل عايز يفرح

وكمان في نقظه اكيد بيحضر مسلمين لما نشغل ترانيم او موسيقي دينيه

اكيد مش هيكونوا فهمين حاجه وانا افتكر موقف حصل في فرح زي كده

كانوا مشغلين ترانيم في قاعه مسيحيه خاصه مش تبع الكنيسه

وطبعا مسلمين حضروا وحصل انهم رقصوا ع الترانيم لانهم مش فاهمين هي ايه

وبعدين مدام اغاني عاديه مش هابطه والعرسان يفرحوا واهلهم وزمايلهم ليه المانع

كنت سمعت للبابا شنوده قبل كده كلام بخصوص كده بيقول انه مش منع اجباري

وحرام ان الاب الكاهن يحرمهم من التناول او غيره لان دي بركه ومينفعش يحرمها ع حد

عايز اقلك ان في القاهره ومحافطات تانيه الاغاني عادي جدا وموجوده دايما مش حكايه

ان الاباء الكهنه مش حبوا يعكننوا عليهم وعدوها لان ده عادي هناك

ورايي ان الحل يكون بالوعظات والاجتماعات والمناقشات مش المنع الاجباري اللي بيخلي 

العرسان يكللوا في اي مكان تاني وبيدفعوا الغرامه برضه اللي بتوصل ل 1000 جنيه​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*



			-(الصويت و التعديد فى المياتم)
ثقافة شرقية بحت !!!
طبيعى اننا نحزن و نبكى
لكن اللى مش طبيعى الصويت و الصراخ و التعديد !
انا اعرف ستات بتحب توجب مع معارفها فى المياتم بالصويت مع انها مكنتش تعرف الميت اصلا !!!
المسيحى المنتقل هو عريس السماء نحزن على فراقه و نفرح لمكانه فى حضن الهنا فلا داعى للافعال الغير حضارية و غير مسيحية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


جربت ده انا يوم وفاة ماما واحنا كنا بنموت من كلامهم وروحت المستشفى وهما يتكلموا ويضحكوا شوية ويرجعوا يعددوا والغريبة تبص عليهم ولا دمعة ولا فتوتة نازلة من عنيهم 

مرسية كريتك على الموضوع ​*


----------



## شيرينوووو (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*

*كلامك صح والحاجات بتحصل دايما ولما تيجى تفهم حد يقولك لا انت مش فاهم حاجه بس اللذيذ فالامر ان الاباء الكهنه ابتدوا يلتفتوا للمواضيع دى ويشرحوها ربنا يقويهم شكرا لتعب محبتك*


----------



## Critic (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*




> جربت ده انا يوم وفاة ماما واحنا كنا بنموت من كلامهم وروحت المستشفى وهما يتكلموا ويضحكوا شوية ويرجعوا يعددوا والغريبة تبص عليهم ولا دمعة ولا فتوتة نازلة من عنيهم
> 
> مرسية كريتك على الموضوع


*بالظبط !*
*و مقتنعين ان ده واجب !*
*ميرسى على مرورك يا انجى*

*



كلامك صح والحاجات بتحصل دايما ولما تيجى تفهم حد يقولك لا انت مش فاهم حاجه بس اللذيذ فالامر ان الاباء الكهنه ابتدوا يلتفتوا للمواضيع دى ويشرحوها ربنا يقويهم شكرا لتعب محبتك

أنقر للتوسيع...

معاناه
لكن باذن المسيح مع الوقت و التوعية وزيادة الثقافة العامة العادات دى هتختفى من حياتنا
مرسى على مرورك يا شيرينو*


----------



## zama (5 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

أسمحلى أسجل أعجابى بالموضوع و المجهود و الفكرة ..

مميز جداً يا كريتك ..

تقيييم لشخصك الغالى .. (( الحقيقة المنتدى مش قابل ، لكن ليك عندى واحدة )) ..


----------



## Critic (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*



> أسمحلى أسجل أعجابى بالموضوع و المجهود و الفكرة ..
> 
> مميز جداً يا كريتك ..
> 
> تقيييم لشخصك الغالى .. (( الحقيقة المنتدى مش قابل ، لكن ليك عندى واحدة )) ..


*ميرسى يا زاما يا حبيب قلبى*
*ليا الشرف باعجابك *
**


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما......*



mikel coco قال:


> _*
> متفق معاك ان الاغاني مش بتليق في ليله زي دي
> 
> لكن رايي الشخصي طبعا ان ده يوم والكل عايز يفرح
> ...




*سؤال رخم معلش يا كريتيك
هو ردي ده مش عجبك ولا ايه
عشان ترد ع اللي بعدي
ومتردش ع كلامي ​*


----------



## Critic (6 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*



> سؤال رخم معلش يا كريتيك
> هو ردي ده مش عجبك ولا ايه
> عشان ترد ع اللي بعدي
> ومتردش ع كلامي ​




*سروى يا كوكو بجد سوووووووووووووووورى لسا واخد بالى بجد*
*يا حبيبى انا مقدرش ما ردش عليك بامانة*
:smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411:​ 






> متفق معاك ان الاغاني مش بتليق في ليله زي دي
> 
> 
> لكن رايي الشخصي طبعا ان ده يوم والكل عايز يفرح



*بص هى بتختلف من شخص للتانى*
*يعنى ربنا مش واقفلنا بالكرباج هيموتنا لو شغلنا اغانى*
*انا شخصيا مش بحبها*
*هى دى الفكرة*
*بس ده لا يمنع ان فى اغانى راقية بردو*




> وكمان في نقظه اكيد بيحضر مسلمين لما نشغل ترانيم او موسيقي دينيه


*لا انا مش مع اننا نشغل ترانيم بردو لنفس السبب بتاعك*
*انا شايف ان الموسيقى حل وسيط و حلو اوى*
 



> اكيد مش هيكونوا فهمين حاجه وانا افتكر موقف حصل في فرح زي كده


​


> كانوا مشغلين ترانيم في قاعه مسيحيه خاصه مش تبع الكنيسه​
> وطبعا مسلمين حضروا وحصل انهم رقصوا ع الترانيم لانهم مش فاهمين هي ايه​


​*بتحصل و حصلت قدامى كان فى مطعم و مشغلين شريط لمرنمة ما (انت عارف بئا ترانيم اليومين دول ماوصفلكش) و كان الناس بترقص عليها و بتتريق على الكلام اللى بيتئال*​​​ 



> وبعدين مدام اغاني عاديه مش هابطه والعرسان يفرحوا واهلهم وزمايلهم ليه المانع


*متفق معاك*
*بس اغانى زى العنب و الهبل دى اخر اعاقة*
*بردو زى ما قلت الموضوع مش تزمت و خلاص*




> كنت سمعت للبابا شنوده قبل كده كلام بخصوص كده بيقول انه مش منع اجباري


*و ده لان مافيش حاجة اسمها حلال و حرام*
 



> وحرام ان الاب الكاهن يحرمهم من التناول او غيره لان دي بركه ومينفعش يحرمها ع حد


*تمام جدا *



> عايز اقلك ان في القاهره ومحافطات تانيه الاغاني عادي جدا وموجوده دايما مش حكايه


​


> ان الاباء الكهنه مش حبوا يعكننوا عليهم وعدوها لان ده عادي هناك​


​​​*مش عارف ايه الموضة الجديدة اللى فى القاهرة دى !!!!*




> ورايي ان الحل يكون بالوعظات والاجتماعات والمناقشات مش المنع الاجباري اللي بيخلي


​


> العرسان يكللوا في اي مكان تاني وبيدفعوا الغرامه برضه اللي بتوصل ل 1000 جنيه​



*انا اول مرة اعرف حكاية القاهرة دى*
*بس ك\ة بصراحة تزمت و ازفر و مش اسلوب يعنى !!!!*​*المفروض اننا تعدينا اسلوب القهر ده !!!!*​​​


----------



## ابراهام (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

صراحة ان بعض من الامتل والاقوال ليست بصل حتى بالمسلمين


----------



## Critic (11 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*



> صراحة ان بعض من الامتل والاقوال ليست بصل حتى بالمسلمين


*اسم الموضوع :*
*تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما *

*هناك 3 نقاط على الاكثر قد يكونوا عادات تسبق الاسلام لكن هذا لا ينفى ان الاسلام ساعد على تبنيها*
*اما باقى نقاط الموضوع فهى اسلامية بحت*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (16 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*17*


> *-(يرحمكم الله بعد العطس !!)*
> و ده امر اسلامى بحت موجود فى حديث اسلامى و بعيد كل البعد عن المسيحية و غير مذكور اطلاقا فى الكتاب المقدس و مازال الكثير لا يعلم هذا
> و طبعا من غير المنطقى ان نطلب الرحمة مخصصا قبل (فعل عضوى) معين فطلب الرحمة من الهنا يكون فى كل وقت​


الموضوع جميل أوى و مفيد بس هما ساعات بعد ما انا بعطس بيقوللى كده و انا ما بردش لأن مقتنعة إنه مش صح بس بحس إنها قلة زوق منى فممكن تقولى لما يقوللى أرد أقول ٌإيه 
و فى حاجة كمان لما بيسمعوا صوت الحمار يقعدوا يستغفروا ربنا مع إن الحمار عادى من مخلوقات ربنا و ربنا اللى خلق له الصوت
​


----------



## Critic (16 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*




> الموضوع جميل أوى و مفيد بس هما ساعات بعد ما انا بعطس بيقوللى كده و انا ما بردش لأن مقتنعة إنه مش صح بس بحس إنها قلة زوق منى فممكن تقولى لما يقوللى أرد أقول ٌإيه


*انا شخصيا لما بتحط فى الموقف ده بدندن باى همهمة و خلاص ههههههههههه و بضحك و هما بيفتكروا انى مسيحى و يتحرجوا و بعدها بياخدوا بالهم*



> و فى حاجة كمان لما بيسمعوا صوت الحمار يقعدوا يستغفروا ربنا مع إن الحمار عادى من مخلوقات ربنا و ربنا اللى خلق له الصوت


*كويس انك فكرتينى بالنقطة دى و هضيفها*
*لان فى الشريعة الاسلامية الحمار لما ينهق بيكون شاف شيطان و الديك بيشوف الملايكة !*

*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## Critic (16 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*تم اضافة الاتى :*

*21-(الكلاب و الحمير بتشوف الشياطين)*​كتير لما نسمع صوت كلب بيهوهو او حمار بينهق افوجأ ان شخص مسيحيى يقولى "لانهم بيشوفوا الشيطان !!! " و هاتك يا خرافات ان الديك بيشوف الملايكة و الخ الخ
طبعا الكلام ده اسلامى بحت و لا اساس له من الصحة و لا صدى له فى الكتاب المقدس طبعا
الحيوانات دى زيها زى باقى الحيوانات مش لمجرد انها اصدرت صوت يبئى فى حاجة غير مرئية يعنى !

و فى اشاعة تانية اسلامية ان ربنا بيكره صوت الحمار و ان ده اوحش صوت الخ الخ مش  عايزين ندى الكلام ده اكتر من حقه
و ده كلام فاضى طبعا
ياريت نتخلص من الافكار دى انها بعيد عن مسيحيتنا و بعيد عن العقل كمان !​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*ههههههههه
أيوة صح يا كريتيك ..
كنت أفتكر زمان ايام الدروس الخصوصية 
كانت مدرسة كل ماتسمع صوت حمار 
توقف الشرح وتقول (أعوذوا بالله .. )
وشرحت لنا ان فى الوقت ده الحمار بيشوف الشيطان 
متعرفش بقى صداقة بينهم ولا طار بايت ههههه
كمل كمل معاااااك يا معلم 30:*​


----------



## Critic (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*



ههههههههه
أيوة صح يا كريتيك ..
كنت أفتكر زمان ايام الدروس الخصوصية 
كانت مدرسة كل ماتسمع صوت حمار 
توقف الشرح وتقول (أعوذوا بالله .. )
وشرحت لنا ان فى الوقت ده الحمار بيشوف الشيطان 
متعرفش بقى صداقة بينهم ولا طار بايت ههههه
كمل كمل معاااااك يا معلم 30:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
و تلائيكى سدئتى يا مرمر عارفك انا هههههههههههه*​


----------



## ponponayah (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*موضوع بجد تحفة
انا اعرف واحدة كبيرة فى السن
ماشية بمعتقدات صعبة جداا
حلال وحرام والقطة بتشوف الشيطان
وحاجات كدا كتيرة
ميرسى جداا يا كريتك
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## Critic (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*




> موضوع بجد تحفة
> انا اعرف واحدة كبيرة فى السن
> ماشية بمعتقدات صعبة جداا
> حلال وحرام والقطة بتشوف الشيطان
> ...


*ميرسى يا بونى مرورك هو الاحلى*
*ربنا يرحمنا بئا و نمسح التخاريف دى من قاموس حياتنا*
*لو فى اى حاجة فكراها مش موجودة فى الموضوع فكرنى و هضيفها على طول*


----------



## متدينة (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*هههههههه شكرا يا كريتيك المؤسف اعيش بمجتمع اسلامي مليء بهذه الخزعبلات ودايما بالجامعه اسمع انتقادات عأشياء تافهه زي كلي بأيدك اليمين وكنت سأتخاصم مع من تسمى صديقتي من اجل ذلك وغيرها الكثيييير*

*الشكر لك ويسوع المسيح يحفظك*​


----------



## Critic (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*



هههههههه شكرا يا كريتيك المؤسف اعيش بمجتمع اسلامي مليء بهذه الخزعبلات ودايما بالجامعه اسمع انتقادات عأشياء تافهه زي كلي بأيدك اليمين وكنت سأتخاصم مع من تسمى صديقتي من اجل ذلك وغيرها الكثيييير

الشكر لك ويسوع المسيح يحفظك

أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا يرحمك و يصبرك على هذه المعاناه اختى الغالية
شكرا على مرورك الجميل و السيد المسيح يحفظ حياتك و يباركك*​


----------



## أسوار (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

شكراً على الموضوع يا Critic​ 
*لكن عندي ملاحظة لو تكرمت* ​ 
حضرتك كتبت التالي:​ 

*



-(كل شيئ قسمة و نصيب و قضاء و قدر و مكتوب)

أنقر للتوسيع...

**



كل دى مصطلحات اسلامية قرأنية و لا تمت للمسيحية باى صلة​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *مافيش اى حاجة اسها قسمة و نصيب الانسان مخير و هو اللى بيختار حياته و هذا يتماشى مع عدل الله و مسئولية الانسان عن حياته و قراراته كى لا يكون بلا عذر فى النهاية (و خاصة موضوع الزواج)*​


 


*انتبه* على كلمة : *الإنسان مخيّر* 






وكتبت أيضاً :​ 

*



-(عيب البنت تتأخر فى الجواز و عيب جدا انها متتجوزش !!!)

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



و طبعا الراجل يتاخر براحته !!!​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *الكلام ده غلط جدا مافيش اى عيب هى مالهاش ذنب و زيها زى الراجل فياريت الاهل يخفوا شوية من على بناتهم و يرموا الاعراف الغير مسيحية جانبا و يرقوا بتفكيرهم رفقا ببناتنا*​


 

*انتبه* على كلمة : *هي مالهاش ذنب*




أنا ما بوافقك الرأي هنا.. 

كيف يعني هي ملهاش ذنب ؟!

طيب تروح تتزوج ,,, حضرتك ذكرت بالأول أنها *مخيرة* 

وبإيدها تختار حياتها !!!

فكيف ملهاش ذنب


*صراحة.. انتا لخبطتني !!!*

*كيف الانسان مخيّر و بنفس الوقت ملهوش ذنب باللي بيحصل معه !!*



:t9:







​


----------



## Critic (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*




> أنا ما بوافقك الرأي هنا..
> 
> كيف يعني هي ملهاش ذنب ؟!
> 
> ...


 
*انتى فهمتى النقطتين غلط و حاولتى تربطى بينهم*

*الاهل بيلوموا البنت و بيعايروها انها لحد دولقت متجوزتش*
*فأيه زنبها علشان يلوموها ؟*

*و فى نفس الوقت الانسان مخير*
*لان محدش هيجبرها على عريس معين*
*و لا حد هيجبر اى عريس عليها*
*كل دى قرارات حرة بيحددها الانسان و محدش بيفرضها عليه (الا طبعا فى المجتمعات الاسلامية اللى بتلغى راى البنت لانها ناقصة عقل و بيجبرها اهلها على الزواج الخ الخ)*
*و ده اللى عايزين نمحيه من حياتنا المسيحية و منتأثرش بيه لانه يخالف مسيحيتنا*


*



صراحة.. انتا لخبطتني !!!

كيف الانسان مخيّر و بنفس الوقت ملهوش ذنب باللي بيحصل معه !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*انتى اللى ربطى موضوعين مختلفين ببعض علشان كدة اتلخبطى*

*الانسان مخير ...لا خلاف*

*البنت اللى مجلهاش عريس...ايه ذنبها علشان نلومها*

*بس كدة*
*فين الصعوبة ؟*


----------



## أسوار (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*



انتى فهمتى النقطتين غلط و حاولتى تربطى بينهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*حاولت أربط بينهم لأنو فيه رابط أصلاً بينهم يا Critic*
*دعني أوضح لك.*​ 
*أنا معك في النقاط التالية :*​ 
*1- الإنسان مخير *
*2- البنت أكيد مش ذنبها إذا ما تزوجت , لأحد الأسباب اللي حضرتك*
*ذكرتها في ردك السابق, أو لأي أسباب أخرى.*​ 
*طيب بيبقى السؤال : ليش هلبنت المسكينة ما تزوجت !!*​ 
*بتمنى تجاوبني على سؤالي*​ 
*وإذا طلبت مني أجاوبك فأنا بحكي أنو*
*قدر **و مشيئة الله تدخل في هذا .*​ 
*يعني بيبقى الشي قسمة و نصيب , هاد الشي اللي كان بدي اوصله.*
*بس *​


----------



## أسوار (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

بالمناسبة عندي *صديقة مسلمة* , 

و تجمعني بها علاقة قوية و محبة كبيرة

و فوق هذا تحترم كل منا الأخرى .


يوم ما كانت بدها تخطب , و تقدم لخطبتها شاب ,

هي قالت لي أن والدها سألها مراراً و تكراراً إذا هي مقتنعة 

فيه و تريده زوجاً و أخبرها بأن الأمر بيدها و هي من ستعيش معه.


​


----------



## Critic (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*




> *حاولت أربط بينهم لأنو فيه رابط أصلاً بينهم يا critic
> دعني أوضح لك.*
> 
> 
> ...



*ما تزوجتش لان لسة ماجلهاش عريس او جالها و رفضت لاى اسباب*
*اين المشكلة ؟*

*فى الغرب البنات لا تجد حرج فى الافصاح عن حبها و مشاعرها و مافيش حاجة اسمها تستنى عريس فى بيت ابوها !!!!*

*اذن هل الله يطبق القسمة و النصيب على الفتاه الشرقية دون الغربية ؟*

*نقطة اخرى :*

*هل عدم زواجها ينقلنا الى انها مسيرة ؟!!!*
*و هل عدم زواجها ينقلنا الى انها مسكينة ؟!!*

*من خلال كلامك استشعرت انك تشفقى عليها لعدم زواجها و تعتبريا مسكينة و كأن عدم زواجها هو عيب و نقصان فيها وهذا تأثير اخر نريد الغائه*

*اختاه*
*مافيش حاجة اسمها قسمة و نصيب*
*دى تعبيرات اسلامية لا تستوى مع عدل الله و نزاهته*


*ساسالك اسئلة*
*هل مقدر للفتاه عريس معين بعينه و فرضه عليها الله و لا تستطيع ان تختار غيره ؟*
*هل عدم زواج الرجل يعيبه ؟*
*هل عدم زواج المرأة يعيبها و يعتبر نقصان فيها ؟*

*منتظر اجابتك المباشرة*​


----------



## emad62 (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*صديقي الباحث الاكاديمي كريتك*
*موضعك شيق ورائع*
*بس فى موضوع اخر ياريتك تتكلم فيه*
*انا حعرضه ومتاكد انك حتفصصه*
*المولد ما ادرك ما الموالد والى بيحصل فى الموالد*​*مولد الملاك سمعت عنه*
*مولد العدرا*
*مولد مارجرجس*​


----------



## أسوار (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*لماذا تفترض أن القسمة و النصيب هو تسيير الله لنا !!!*​ 
*على الإطلاق , , , *​ 


*نحن مخيرون في أمور و مسيرون في أخرى*​ 
*القسمة و النصيب يقتضي علم الله المسبق فيما سوف يحدث معنا *​ 
*ولا يعني أننا مسيرون في أمورنا الحياتية مثل الزواج وغيره.*​ 

*على سبيل المثال :*​ 
*لون شعرك ,, طولك , شكلك,,, أمور لم تُخيّر بها ,, إنما سُيّرت*​ 
*أما اختيارك لشريكة عمرك فهو أمر أنت مخيّر به.*​ 
*وقس على ذلك .*​ 

*<<<<< **لكن كل ما يحدث معك هو في علم الرب ,>>>>>>*​ 

*بناءُ على ما أوردته لك نأتي للإجابة على تساؤلاتك ... بشكل مباشر ( كما طلبت )*​ 


*



اذن هل الله يطبقالقسمة و النصيب على الفتاه الشرقية دون الغربية ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*بل ينطبق على كل البشرية*​


> *هل عدم زواجها ينقلنا الى انها مسيرة ؟!!!*​


 
*لا بل هي مخيّرة ,, أتزوجت أم لم تتزوج*​ 

*



و هل عدم زواجهاينقلنا الى انها مسكينة ؟!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *من خلال كلامك استشعرت انكتشفقى عليها لعدم زواجها و تعتبريا مسكينة و كأن عدم زواجها هو عيب و نقصان فيهاوهذا تأثير اخر نريد الغائه*​


 

*لا لم أقصد أنها مسكينة , لكنك عندما سألتني قائلاً *​ 

*



الاهل بيلوموا البنت وبيعايروها انها لحد دولقت متجوزتش

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​



> *فأيه زنبها علشان يلوموها؟*​


 

*عندما سألتني هذا السؤال ,, شعرت بأنك أنت من تنظر لها نظرة المسكنة *

*و الشفقة عليها من أهلها الذين باتوا يحملونها ذنب عدم زواجها ,,*​



*



هل مقدر للفتاه عريسمعين بعينه و فرضه عليها الله و لا تستطيع ان تختار غيره؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


*مقدّر عليها عريس نعم , , *
*بمعنى أن الرب يعلم بعريسها قبل أن يأتيها *
*لكنها هي من ستختاره ,, فهي مخيّرة*​



> *هل عدم زواج الرجل يعيبه ؟*
> *هل عدم زواج المرأةيعيبها و يعتبر نقصان فيها ؟*​



*لا , لا يعيبه بالتأكيد , فهو حر فيما يختار ,*
*و حتى الفتاة, لا ... لا يعيبها . *
*فهي كذلك مخيرة و حرة فيما تختار.*​


----------



## Critic (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*



صديقي الباحث الاكاديمي كريتك
موضعك شيق ورائع
بس فى موضوع اخر ياريتك تتكلم فيه
انا حعرضه ومتاكد انك حتفصصه
المولد ما ادرك ما الموالد والى بيحصل فى الموالد​مولد الملاك سمعت عنه
مولد العدرا
مولد مارجرجس​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههههه
اهلا اخى الحبيب عماد
اكيد سمعت بس معلوماتى مش كتير عن اللى بيحصل فيها لانى مش بروح اى موالد
بس ياريت لو عنك معلومات كتير عن تشبهها بالمسلمين تكتبها هنا و هضيفها للموضوع*


----------



## Critic (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*



لماذا تفترض أن القسمة و النصيب هو تسيير الله لنا !!!


على الإطلاق , , , 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
اختى هل تعلمى ما هى القسمة و النصيب فى المفهوم الاسلامى ؟
يبدو من كلامك انك لا تعلمى ابدا !​*​​​​

*



نحن مخيرون في أمور و مسيرون في أخرى

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل انتى مسيحية اختى العزيزة ؟
هلا تحبرينى اين ذكر الكتاب المقدس "القسمة و النصيب" ؟​*​​​*



القسمة و النصيب يقتضي علم الله المسبق فيما سوف يحدث معنا 
ولا يعني أننا مسيرون في أمورنا الحياتية مثل الزواج وغيره.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
هلا تخبرينى من اين اتيتى اصلا بلفظ " القسمة و النصيب" ؟
ثم تخبرينى من اين اتيتى بالتعريف ؟​*​​​




> *على سبيل المثال :*
> 
> 
> *لون شعرك ,, طولك , شكلك,,, أمور لم تُخيّر بها ,, إنما سُيّرت*
> ...


​
*كلام منتديات اسلامية بحت !!!*
*اكرر*
*هل انتى مسلمة ؟*
*اذا كان نعم فهذا الموضوع لتوجيه المسيحيين و لن احاور فيه مسلمين*​​
*احب اعلق على تلك النقطة :*​ 
*



مقدّر عليها عريس نعم , , 

بمعنى أن الرب يعلم بعريسها قبل أن يأتيها 
لكنها هي من ستختاره ,, فهي مخيّرة

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*
شكرا
اذن تلك ليست قسمة و نصيب
لان القسمة و النصيب فى المفهوم الاسلامى يكون حتى العريس بعينه مقدر عليها
اما فى المفهوم المسيحى فاصلا لا يوجد ما يسمى بالقسمة و النصيب
شكرا​*​​​​


----------



## أسوار (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*حقيقة .  . أنت بعثت الريبة و الخوف في داخلي أكثر مما كان فيي !!*​*أنا حديثة عهد بالمنتدى , و ما جئت هنا إلاّ لأستزيد من الدين المسيحي*​*كوني أنتمي لبيئة لا تطبق الدين المسيحي  , , ولا حتى تعرفه تمام المعرفة.*​​*>>>> لظروف خاصة بعائلتي *​​*و ها أنت تظن بي بأني مسلمة  , ,*​*هل أفكاري هذه تطابق أفكار أولئك المسلمين !!!*​​​*كنت أعتقد أن الرب يعلم كل شيء ,  , يعلم الماضي و الحاضر ,*​*يعلم الغيب , يعلم خفايا الروح و النفس !!*​*أعطانا أشياء لا نستطيع أن نختارها نحن بأنفسنا ,*​*كونه يعلم أكثر منّا !!*​
*Critic بليييز*
*ما المفهوم البديل للقسمة و النصيب في الكتاب المقدس !!!*
*بمعنى آخر هل الرب يعلم المستقبل !! أم لا يعلم !!*

*أنا لا أعرف ما ذكر بالكتاب المقدس بهذا الشأن* 
*أرجوك أجبني فأنا بحاجة للجواااااااااااااااب .*
​


----------



## أسوار (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*حقيقة . . أنت بعثت الريبة و الخوف في داخلي أكثر مما كان فيي !!*

*أنا حديثة عهد بالمنتدى , و ما جئت هنا إلاّ لأستزيد من الدين المسيحي*

*كوني أنتمي لبيئة لا تطبق الدين المسيحي , , ولا حتى تعرفه تمام المعرفة.*

*>>>> لظروف خاصة بعائلتي *



*و ها أنت تظن بي بأني مسلمة , ,*

*هل أفكاري هذه تطابق أفكار أولئك المسلمين !!!*



*كنت أعتقد أن الرب يعلم كل شيء , , يعلم الماضي و الحاضر ,*

*يعلم الغيب , يعلم خفايا الروح و النفس !!*

*أعطانا أشياء لا نستطيع أن نختارها نحن بأنفسنا ,*

*كونه يعلم أكثر منّا !!*



*Critic بليييز*​
*ما المفهوم البديل للقسمة و النصيب في الكتاب المقدس !!!*​
*بمعنى آخر هل الرب يعلم المستقبل !! أم لا يعلم !!*​

*أنا لا أعرف ما ذكر بالكتاب المقدس بهذا الشأن* ​
*أرجوك أجبني فأنا بحاجة للجواااااااااااااااب *​


----------



## Critic (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*




> *حقيقة . . أنت بعثت الريبة و الخوف في داخلي أكثر مما كان فيي !!​​​*
> *أنا حديثة عهد بالمنتدى , و ما جئت هنا إلاّ لأستزيد من الدين المسيحي*
> *كوني أنتمي لبيئة لا تطبق الدين المسيحي , , ولا حتى تعرفه تمام المعرفة.*
> *>>>> لظروف خاصة بعائلتي *
> ...



*اختى العزيزة لا توجد ريبة و لا اى شيئ انتى تفكيرك سليم جدا لكن مصطلحاتك اسلامية و هذا حال الكثير مش انتى لوحدك*
*والموضوع اصلا لتصحيح المفاهيم الخاطئة نتيجة الاختلاط بالمجتمعات الاسلامية*
*ببساطة مصطلحات " القسمة و النصيب و المكتوب " اصلا لم يذكر فى الكتاب المقدس اطلاقا و هو مصطلح اسلامى بحت*
*و القضاء و القدر و المكتوب اسلاميا هو ان الانسان كل ما يصيبه من قدر الله !!!*
*اذا مرضت نتيجة اهمالك : قدر و مكتوب !!*
*زوجتك : قسمتك*
*زوجك : مقسوملك و مكتوبلك*​ 
*اما فى المسيحية فالله يترك الانسان لحرية افعاله و قراراته و مسئول بشكل كامل عن افعاله و نتائجها*
*و لكن بعلمه المسبق يعلم ما ستختاره و ما ستفعله و لكن لا يجبرك عليه*​


----------



## أسوار (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*Critic*

*أشكرك من كل قلبي على استيعابك لي*



> *اما فى المسيحية فالله يترك الانسان لحرية افعاله و قراراته و مسئول بشكل كامل عن افعاله و نتائجها
> و لكن بعلمه المسبق يعلم ما ستختاره و ما ستفعله و لكن لا يجبرك عليه*




*هذا تماماً ما كنت أعنيه  . .*

*طيب . . هل إله المسلمين يجبرهم على اختيار شريك حياتهم*

*و باقي ما بقي من حياتهم ؟؟*

*و كيف تكون طريقة الإجبار , إذا كانوا يُجبرون ؟!*

*يعني كيف له أن يجبرهم ؟! *

*غريب حالهم !!!*​


----------



## Critic (23 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*



هذا تماماً ما كنت أعنيه . .

طيب . . هل إله المسلمين يجبرهم على اختيار شريك حياتهم

و باقي ما بقي من حياتهم ؟؟

و كيف تكون طريقة الإجبار , إذا كانوا يُجبرون ؟!

يعني كيف له أن يجبرهم ؟! 

غريب حالهم !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**العفو اختى العزيزة*

*هذه معتقداتهم عن الله*
*تجدين انه لو تسرعت فتاة مثلا بالارتباط و تعذبت مع زوجها يقولولها : تعملى ايه يا بنتى ده قسمة و نصيب و مكتوب !!!*
*يرمون و يبررون قرارتهم المتسرعة او الخاطئة على شماعة اجبارية الهية  !!*
*لكن هذا لا يعنينا فى هذا الموضوع المهم ان نصحح مفاهيمنا المسيحية*


----------



## grges monir (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*القسمة والنصيب مصطلح اسلامى بحت لايمت بصلة لمسيحيتنا
علم اللة المسبق بمعرفة الامور المستقبلية  وخصوصا فىالارتباط نقطة الحوار الدائرة حاليا لبس معناها ابدا ان اللة اختار هذا الشحص لذاك
الاختيار هذا اختيار انسانى  بحت منا
اللة يعلم بحكم قدرتة المطلقة اختيارك لكنة لايتدخل فى هذا الاختيار
هناك فرق شاسع بين مصطلحين (سماح اللة واردة اللة)
ارادة اللة تريد دائما الخير لنا
السماح ان اللة يترك مايحدث لنا حسب افعالنا وتفكيرنا
مثال بسيط
اللة يريد للبشرية  كلها الخلاص ( اردة اللة)
هناك كثيرون جدا ضلو عن طريق اللة ( سماح اللة) ترك هذا لعقلنا وحرية تفكرينا فى قبولة او عدم قبولة حتى تكون دينونتة مطلقة العدل
اعطاكى الحرية المطلقة فى هذا
اختيارك سليم او خطـأ يرجع لنا نحن وليس كما نسمع مقدر ومكتوب او قسمة ونصيب
اللةاعطانا العقل والتفكير لنوزن بة  امور حياتنا
والا كيف سيحاسبنا على هذا الاختيار اذا كان مقدر لنا انة لابد ان يكون هو
فى هذة الحالة عند فشلى فى هذا الاختيار سوف ارمى شماعة الخطأ على اللة لاتة مقدر ولامفر من  هذا القدر ؟؟
قيسى على هذا امور حياتنا كلها
نقطة لون الشعر والطول والشكل ليس لها علاقة بلتفكير والاختيار بل هى سمات طبيعية  مكتسبة
فعلا كريتيك لاسف الشديد اكتسبنا افكار غريبة عنا وليس لها علاقة بمسيحيتنا  نتيجة  وجودنا فى مجتمعات اسلا**مية.*
*اعتذر ان كنت تدخلت فى حوارك فى هذة النقطة
*


----------



## أسوار (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*يؤسفني ياCritic*
*أحكيلك أنك خيبتني .*​ 
*التقيت اليوم بصديقتي المسلمة التي تجمعني بها صداقة وعلاقة !!*
*كان الفخر يملؤني , وأنا التي أريد أن أحاججها في موضوع القسمة والنصيب .*​ 
*فقلت لها :*
*أنتم المسلمين إلهكم يجبركم على الأفعال , بل وكتبها عليكم و قدرها لكم.*
*فكيف تزعمون أنكم مخيرون , و كيف تحترمون عقولكم وذواتكم , إذا الرب بتاعكم*
*قد أجبركم عليها وكتبها عليكم سلفاً !!!*​ 
*صدمتني في إجابتها !!*
*قالت :*
*ومن قال لك هذا الكلام !!!*
*نحن مخيرووووووووووووووون , *
*ومعنى كلمة " قدر" أو " كتبه الله علينا " أو " نصيب "*
*أي أن الله يعلم في علمه الأزلي ما سنختار, و ليس كما تظنين أنه أجبرنا عليها .*
*وإلاّ كيف اخترت دراستي !!! و إذا لم تعجبني أنا حرة أستطيع تغيير تخصصي ,*
*وأنا مسؤولة عن اختياري هذا !!!*​ 
*Critic*
*أتمنى منك قبل أن تكتب أي شيء أن تتأكد منه.*
*إذا أنت لا يعنيك معرفة معتقدات المسلمين , لأن كل من حولك من المسيحيين ,*
*فأنا كل صديقاتي مسلمات ويهمني جداً أن أعرف حقيقة أفكارهم لأحاججهم .*​ 
*أنا جداً متضايقة ,,, فشلتني !!! والأدهى والأمر أنني استمتّ في الهجوم , *
*فتذكرت نقطتك :*​ 



> *-(التفائل و التشاؤم )*
> *انابتفائل بالواد الفلانى*
> *انابتشائم يالست دى دى عنيها تفلق الحجر !!!!*
> *انا شفت فلان انهاردة ..بس مش هحل حاجة فى الامتحان !!!*
> ...


 

*قلتلها : طيب ليش ربكم بميّز *
*وليش في ناس وجهها يدعوكي للتفاؤل وآخر للتشاؤم !!*
*هذا ليس من العدل !!*​ 
*قالتلي : هذا ليس من ديننا و نحن ننبذه ,*
*إنما هي عادات جاهلية .*
*ديننا لا يسمح لنا بالتطير !!!*​ 
*قلتلها:*
*شو يعني تطير !!*​ 
*قالت : أنك تتفاءلي أو تتشاءمي في شيء معين !!*​ 
*لم يسعفنا الوقت على المتابعة ,,, ولكنها أخبرتني أن أبحث في*
*جوجل عن التطير وأقرأ وأشوف شو دينهم بيحكي!!*​ 
*وفعلاً .. بحثت في جوجل عن " التطير في الإسلام "*
*و وجدت التالي :*
*http://forum.sedty.com/t173592.html*​ 
*و بشكل أدق :*
*



فالتطير كان قديماً في الأمم ، وقد ورد ذمّه في القرءان ، فقد أخبرنا الله أن فرعونوقومه تطيروا بموسى ومن معه فوصفهم بقوله : " فَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْحَسَنَةُقَالُوا لَنَا هَذِهِ وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَطَّيَّرُوا بِمُوسَى وَمَنْمَعَهُ أَلَا إِنَّمَا طَائِرُهُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَايَعْلَمُونَ" الاعراف

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*



أسوار قال:


> *يؤسفني ياcritic*
> *أحكيلك أنك خيبتني .*​
> *التقيت اليوم بصديقتي المسلمة التي تجمعني بها صداقة وعلاقة !!*
> *كان الفخر يملؤني , وأنا التي أريد أن أحاججها في موضوع القسمة والنصيب .*​
> ...



*الاخت اسوار
بعيداً عن مشاركتك التى سيناقشك فيها اخى كريتيك
احب ان احذرك والفت نظرك  الى ان
ادعائك انك مسيحيه سوف يؤدى لخسارتك عضويتك فى المنتدى 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## أسوار (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*



> *ادعائك انك مسيحيه سوف يؤدى لخسارتك عضويتك فى المنتدى *
> *سلام ونعمه*​


 
*حقاً !!! أهكذا تُجازيني !!*
*لأنني أفكر , , لأنني أحترم عقلي !!!*
*هذا شأنك وشأن منتداكم إذاً !!!*​ 
*كَوني مسيحية , لا يعني أن لا أفكر !!*
*أن لا أبشّر ولا أناقش أي مسلم !!!*​ 

*أنا واثقة بمسيحتي !!! و أحب الإستزادة و السؤال !!!*
*ما الخطأ في هذا !!!*​ 
*طلبت من كريتيك أن يصحح معلوماته , حتى إذا حاججنا غيرنا *
*نحاججهم على وضوح ومعرفة ,, لا نكون ساذجين , لا نعرف ما يفكرون به !!!*​ 
*ثم نقول لهم لما تفكرون هكذا ؟؟*​ 


*يا Dona Nabil*​ 
*من عرف لغة القوم أمن مكرهم !!!*​ 



*بالمناسبة لعلّ تهورّي و جرأتي تعود*​ 
*لظروفي العائلية التي ما تعلمت المسيحية فيها حق تعلم ..*​ 
*في الوقت الذي اختلطت بالمسلمين أكثر من أي شيء آخر .*​ 


*إذا كان هذا يخيفكم فلكُم أن تخسروني ,*
*لا أحب أن أكون عالة على أحد.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*



أسوار قال:


> *حقاً !!! أهكذا تُجازيني !!*
> *لأنني أفكر , , لأنني أحترم عقلي !!!*
> *هذا شأنك وشأن منتداكم إذاً !!!*​
> *كَوني مسيحية , لا يعني أن لا أفكر !!*
> ...



*اكرر نفس التحذير للمره الاخيره
لو استمريتى بنفس الادعاء الكاذب
سيتم فصل عضويتك 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## أسوار (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*لما شطبتي ردي ؟*​


----------



## besm alslib (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*عزيزتي اسوار بغض النظر عن دينك لاني واثقه انك مش مسيحيه

بس بيكفي تشوفي تعدد الزوجات والطلاق لاسباب تافهه*

*و الحجاب وحرمان النساء من السواقه *

*وحتى حرمانهم من حضانة اطفالهم في حال زواجهم بغير الاب *

*وتزويج الطفلات الصغار غصب عنهم واحيانا بدون علمهم واعتقد حوادث كتيره صارت من قريب سمعنا عنها *

*واللي ما سمعنا عنها كانت اكتر والعن *


*غير التحيير في الزواج وكل ما تقولي حرام يقولولك ده شرع ربنا *

*اذا النتي مفكره حالك شاطرة وجايه تساوي انك مسيحيه وسالتي مسلمات *

*فانتي ناسيه ان احنا كمان عاشرنا بمدارسنا مسلمات *

*وان كانت قالتلك وحده بختار دراستي شوفي كم وحده من البنات المسلمات تحديدا بدون علام*

*ومسلوبين من ابسط حقوقهم تحت مسمى الشريعه الاسلاميه *

*حتى حقهم بالزواج لو الاهل اختارو لازم ينصاعو ولو ابن عمهم حيرهم بيصيرو ممنوعين من ان يتزوجو اي شخص تاني وحتى كانو عاملين مسلسل عن هالموضوع وبيكشفو فيه اديشو شي صعب *


*ان كان في نسبة بسيطه ما بتمارس الدين الاسلامي الصحيح وبتخالف شرائعهم *

*فاللي بيمارسو شريعتهم اكر بكتير وموجوده بشكل واسع النطاق *





*بعتذر دونا لو اني اتدخلت في مواضيع اسلاميه هون لكن هالامور انا شفتها بعيني من بنات بمدرستي*

*وشفت اديش كانو بيعانو من التعاليم الاسلاميه شريعتها الوحشيه *

*لو تحبي حبيبتي امسحي المشاركه انا بس حبيت افهم الاخت ان احنا مش اغبياء *

*وان نحن بنعرف مسلمات وبنعرف مدى معاناتهم وان كان البعض يستنكر هالشي لان ما حدا بيقول لبني حامض *



*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

الكذب عند المسلم مُحلل في سبيل دعم الإسلام الضعيف الذي لا يستطيع ان يقوم دون الكذب و القتل..
لا داعي لمضيعة الوقت مع هذه الإشكال. إنسوا هذا الكذب الإسلامي و الإدعاء بالمسيحية و إستمروا بمناقشة الموضوع بعيداً عن هذه التصرفات الغير حضارية.


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*



> *في الوقت الذي اختلطت بالمسلمين أكثر من أي شيء آخر .​*


*لأ ما بلاش بعد شوية تيجي تقولي اعلنت اسلامي !!!

يااااااااااااااااااااااه على اساليب المسلمين الهشة و الضعيفة !! 
يلا معلش ما هو الكذب عندكوا حلال 
​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*



> الكذب عند المسلم مُحلل في سبيل دعم الإسلام الضعيف الذي لا يستطيع ان يقوم دون الكذب و القتل..
> لا داعي لمضيعة الوقت مع هذه الإشكال. إنسوا هذا الكذب الإسلامي و الإدعاء بالمسيحية و إستمروا بمناقشة الموضوع بعيداً عن هذه التصرفات الغير حضارية.


يا جماعةة حراااااااام نحكم على الناس يا ريتكم تدوها دليل من كلامها انها مسلمة لان حكمكم ظالم .الكتاب بيقول ان المحبة لا تظن السوء فكيف نحن لا نتوقف عن ظن سوء ومعاملة الغير بعدم احترام لذلك  انا فعلا كتضايق من عدم الثقة في الآخرين . وكثرة الطرد في الموقع . يمكن ليس لي خبرة ولا زلت صغيرا على فهم ذلك ولكن مهما يكن كثرة الطرد هي عثرات فهناك اعضاء تم طردهم وكان من الممكن ان يهتدوا وكانوا مقتنعين ومتفاهمين وبسطاء . ولكن التسرع وعدم الثقة والتلكك يفعل كل ذلك .
ارجو ان يزداد احترام الاعضاء اكثر فالمنتدى يتميز بالتزام القوانين اكثر من غيره وهذا ما لاحظته ولكن لاحظت معه عدم احترام للاعضاء ومشاركاتهم . سامحوني لو اهنت احد او تكلمت بسوء لكن فعلا انا اتكلم عن شئ يضايقني . ولي رجاء فيكم .


----------



## Critic (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*للاسف الاخت اسوار فقدت مصداقيتها لانها تكذب لنصرة الاسلام*

*احب انوه اننا فى قسم الشبابيات و لن اناقش اى مسلم مرة اخرى هنا فالموضوع ليس حوارى بل لتوعية المسيحيين فقط لا غير*

*بالنسبة لنقطة القضاء و القدر فمهما حاول المسلمين تجميل الصورة فلن يفلحوا لانه اسلاميا : من جعل اليه شيئا من المشيئة فقد كفر و حتى الايمان و اكفر لا يتوقف على ارادة الانسان !!!!!!!*
*فمهما اختلفت المسميات فالانسان فى الاسلام مسير لارادة الله فى امور عديدة*
*لن اطيل من ير ان يحاورنى اسلاميا فليتفضل فى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى فهنا ليس المكان المناسب*


*اما عن نقطة التفاؤل و التشاؤم فخدعوكى و قالوا انها ليست اسلامية فنحن فى مصر لم تكن هناك جاهلية قبل الاسلام فمن اين لنا بعادات الجاهلية ؟*
*فبمجئ الاسلام الى مصر و حمل معتقدات كالحسد و غيرها شجع على رواج التفاؤل و التشاؤم*
*ارجو ان نتحلى بالمصداقية*
* (و من اين لكى بها بعد كل هذا الكذب !! )*


----------



## minatosaaziz (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*



> *لأ ما بلاش بعد شوية تيجي تقولي اعلنت اسلامي !!!
> 
> يااااااااااااااااااااااه على اساليب المسلمين الهشة و الضعيفة !!
> يلا معلش ما هو الكذب عندكوا حلال *


يا اختى المسيحيون في فلسطين كلها لا يتعدون 1.8 في المية من السكان اي نسبة غير محسوسة وايضا هناك تهجير ليهم اي ويقلون فلماذا نتسرع بالحكم على الناس اذا كان المجتمع الفلسطيني مجتمع اسلامي بحت والاغلبية الساحقة مسلمين . اذا كان هنا في مصر بعض الناس الذين تتشبع ثقافتهم بالاسلام . انا اعرف ان هناك ناس ضعيفين في الايمان ولا يعرفون فعلا ما هو الامر المسيحي وما هو الامر الغير مسيحي وذلك لبساتطهم .
وايضا هناك ناس يتعاملون مع المسلمين المتواجدين حولهم اكثر ويتاثرون بهم ونحن نعرف ذلك جيدا .فلماذا سوء الظن ؟؟


----------



## Critic (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*الاخ مينا*
*لدى المنتدى خبرة كبير فى كشف المسلمين*
*الاخ اسوار بما لا يقطع الشك مسلمة و هذا اتضح من اخر مداخلاتها و من مشاركات سابقة لها فى مواضيع اخرى و حاولت ان تنزل شبهة فى قسم الشبهات و حجبتها الادارة*


----------



## Rosetta (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*



minatosaaziz قال:


> يا اختى المسيحيون في فلسطين كلها لا يتعدون 1.8 في المية من السكان اي نسبة غير محسوسة وايضا هناك تهجير ليهم اي ويقلون فلماذا نتسرع بالحكم على الناس اذا كان المجتمع الفلسطيني مجتمع اسلامي بحت والاغلبية الساحقة مسلمين . اذا كان هنا في مصر بعض الناس الذين تتشبع ثقافتهم بالاسلام . انا اعرف ان هناك ناس ضعيفين في الايمان ولا يعرفون فعلا ما هو الامر المسيحي وما هو الامر الغير مسيحي وذلك لبساتطهم .
> وايضا هناك ناس يتعاملون مع المسلمين المتواجدين حولهم اكثر ويتاثرون بهم ونحن نعرف ذلك جيدا .فلماذا سوء الظن ؟؟



*أخ مينا اعلم كل هذا و نحن من هؤلاء الناس و نختلط كثيرا مع المسلمين !! 
و لكن راجع ردودها مرة اخرى !! تجد انها تكذب المسيحيين لنصرة الاسلام 
و كما قال الاخ Critic المنتدى لديه خبره في معرفة اساليبهم و اسلوبها كان واحدا من هذه الاساليب​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (24 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

يا critic,  redrows  يا ريت سامحوني . انا لم يخطر على بالي هذا لاني لست مثلكم وانتم بكل تاكيد علماء وخبراء وفعلا انا قرأت موضوعها في ساحة الشكاوي وانها وضعت موضوع ولم ينزل لكن للاسف لم افهم انها كانت تريد فتح شبهة او انها مسلمة متخفية . وسامحوني تاني مرة لو شكيت في حكمتكم وربنا يبارككم ويبارك خدمتكم ويعطيكم انكم تمجدوا اسمه وتعلنوا خلاصه للناس .


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

أخيراً ..حد نزل الموضوع ده ..
ربنا يباركك ..لسه في تاني حاول تفتكر الشبشب المقلوب والمقص والحورات ...دي
​


----------



## Critic (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*



> أخيراً ..حد نزل الموضوع ده ..​
> ربنا يباركك ..لسه في تاني حاول تفتكر الشبشب المقلوب والمقص والحورات ...دي​​


*تقريبا انا قريت مرة ان الحاجات دى عادات غربية جائت مع الحملة الفرنسة*
*هى طبعا لا شك انها تخاريف لكن الموضوع محدد بالعادات الشرقية و الاسلامية*
*لكن هبحث عن اصلها و هكتبها بردو*
*شكرا على مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

اول مره اعرف بعض المعلومات دى شكرا


----------



## DODY2010 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

موضوع رائع ياريت تكمله


----------



## louk (8 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

صلاة حارة من اجل شهداء كنيسة القديسين بالاسكندرية

تعالوا شاركونا وناخد بركة صلاواتكم

www.Yar3anY.com.chat.htm


----------



## fullaty (8 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*الموضوع تحفه وعجبنى جدااااااا 

وفى حاجات ممكن اضفها بعد اذنك

معظم المسيحين دلوقتى بيقولوا السلام عليكوا وهما بيركبوا تاكسى او وهما داخلين محل 

تانى حاجه الفرق بين الرسول والنبى فى المسيحيه الرسول هو من جاء بعد السيد المسيح ورسل لكى يبشر ويخبر بتعاليمه  ........ والنبى فى المسيحيه هو من تنبئ بشئ عن السيد المسيح قبل مجيئه وتجسده 

اما فى الاسلام كل رسول هو نبى ولكن ليس كل نبى هو رسول فالرسول هو من جاء برساله سماويه وهو الرسول محمد بس 

وبشكرك تانى على الموضوع المتميز وربنا يباركك حياتك *


----------



## Critic (8 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*شكرا على مروركم اخوتى الاحباء*

*بنت موسى الاسود*
*دودى*
*لوك*
*فيبى (ميرسى على اضافتك المفيدة)*

*بأذن المسيح اول لما الاقى وقت قريب هضيف للموضوع كل الاضافات اللى اخوة اضافوها و شاركوا بيها*
*شركا جدا ليكم*


----------



## جندي المسيح (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

اشكرك كريتك على الموضوع الرائع جدا وربما عليك ان تضيف بعض النقاط التالية ان احببت اخي الحبييب:

الحكم على الاخرين
 فنحن لا نحكم لا تدينوا لألا تدانوا اما شباب اليوم بتلاقيهم بيتكلموا زي الاسلام انت ماروحتش الكنيسة الاسبوع ده وانا رحت تلات مرات انا اتكتبلي اربع حسنات وانت يا مسكين ... ومن الكلام الفاضي ده

 والراجل رئيس المراة المطلق وكانهما غير متساويين 

وفكرة الطلاق دي الي بتاكل بعقول البشر

وفكرة الملابس المش لايقة يعني لو ماعندناش حجاب مانلبسش بطريقة محتشمة بالطبع مش الكل بيعمل كده بس الكلاب بيقولو علينا ان احنى مش بنلبس بطريقة محتشمة يبقى نكسر عينهم ونلبس صح ونروح الكنيسة صح ونعيش مع ربنا صح

ومخالطة الناس من غير جنس ومن غير دين بنفس السماحة الي اتعلمناها من ديننا مع ان صوت الله يصرخ في آذاننا محذرا من رفاق السوء وينتهي المطاف للأسف باسلامنا من اجل زيجة باطلة غير مقدسة قد ترمى بعدها فتاتنا في الشارع بكلمة انت طالق او يتزوج عليها ويذلها

والنظر الحرام النظرة الاولى معاك والباقي عليك وكأن المرأة جسد من غير روح والمسيحي بيسدق المسخرة دي ويفتكر ان النظر مش زنى وده حراااام

يارب ماكونش طولت لكن من كتر محبتي للرب بتدايق من قلة معرفة اولادو وبتمنى للجميع حياة محبة بين ايدين الرب يسوع المسيح
​


----------



## esambraveheart (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*



critic قال:


> *2-(كل شيئ قسمة و نصيب و قضاء و قدر و مكتوب)*
> كل دى مصطلحات اسلامية قرأنية و لا تمت للمسيحية باى صلة
> مافيش اى حاجة اسها قسمة و نصيب *critic*​




​*غير صحيح اخي الفاضل

الفاظ مثل القسمة و النصيب هي الفاظ مسيحية بالدرجة الاولي لانها واردة في الكتاب المقدس نفسه و لا خطاء ابدا في استعمالها ...

يقول الكتاب المقدس في مزامير ابينا داود النبي:

مز 16:5 الرب نصيب قسمتي وكاسي.انت قابض قرعتي.

و اليك بعض الشواهد من الكتاب المقدس علي ان كلمة " نصيب" هي كلمة مسيحية بالدرجة الاولي و في صميم ايماننا المسيحي:
تك 14:24  ليس لي غير الذي اكله الغلمان.واما نصيب الرجال الذين ذهبوا معي عانر واشكول وممرا فهم يأخذون نصيبهم
 تك 31:14  فاجابت راحيل وليئة وقالتا له ألنا ايضا نصيب وميراث في بيت ابينا.
 عد 16:14  كذلك لم تأت بنا الى ارض تفيض لبنا وعسلا ولا اعطيتنا نصيب حقول وكروم.هل تقلع اعين هؤلاء القوم.لا نصعد
 عد 26:62  وكان المعدودون منهم ثلاثة وعشرين الفا كل ذكر من ابن شهر فصاعدا.لانهم لم يعدّوا بين بني اسرائيل اذ لم يعط لهم نصيب بين بني اسرائيل
 عد 27:7  بحق تكلمت بنات صلفحاد فتعطيهنّ ملك نصيب بين اخوة ابيهنّ وتنقل نصيب ابيهنّ اليهنّ.
 عد 31:36  وكان النصف نصيب الخارجين الى الحرب عدد الغنم ثلاث مئة وسبعة وثلاثين الفا وخمس مئة.
 عد 35:2  اوص بني اسرائيل ان يعطوا اللاويين من نصيب ملكهم مدنا للسكن.ومسارح للمدن حواليها تعطون اللاويين.
 عد 36:2  وقالوا.قد أمر الرب سيدي ان يعطي الارض بقسمة بالقرعة لبني اسرائيل.وقد أمر سيدي من الرب ان يعطي نصيب صلفحاد اخينا لبناته.
 عد 36:3  فان صرن نساء لاحد من بني اسباط بني اسرائيل يؤخذ نصيبهنّ من نصيب آبائنا ويضاف الى نصيب السبط الذي صرن له.فمن قرعة نصيبنا يؤخذ.
 عد 36:4  ومتى كان اليوبيل لبني اسرائيل يضاف نصيبهنّ الى نصيب السبط الذي صرن له ومن نصيب سبط آبائنا يؤخذ نصيبهنّ
 عد 36:7  فلا يتحول نصيب لبني اسرائيل من سبط الى سبط بل يلازم بنو اسرائيل كل واحد نصيب سبط آبائه.
 عد 36:8  وكل بنت ورثت نصيبا من اسباط بني اسرائيل تكون امرأة لواحد من عشيرة سبط ابيها لكي يرث بنو اسرائيل كل واحد نصيب آبائه.
 عد 36:9  فلا يتحول نصيب من سبط الى سبط آخر بل يلازم اسباط بني اسرائيل كل واحد نصيبه
 تث 10:9  لاجل ذلك لم يكن للاوي قسم ولا نصيب مع اخوته.الرب هو نصيبه كما كلمه الرب الهك
 تث 12:12  تفرحون امام الرب الهكم انتم وبنوكم وبناتكم وعبيدكم واماؤكم واللاوي الذي في ابوابكم لانه ليس له قسم ولا نصيب معكم
 تث 14:27  واللاوي الذي في ابوابك لا تتركه لانه ليس له قسم ولا نصيب معك
 تث 14:29  فيأتي اللاوي لانه ليس له قسم ولا نصيب معك والغريب واليتيم والارملة الذين في ابوابك وياكلون ويشبعون لكي يباركك الرب الهك في كل عمل يدك الذي تعمل
 تث 18:1  لا يكون للكهنة اللاويين كل سبط لاوي قسم ولا نصيب مع اسرائيل.ياكلون وقائد الرب ونصيبه.
 تث 18:2  فلا يكون له نصيب في وسط اخوته.الرب هو نصيبه كما قال له
 تث 21:17  بل يعرف ابن المكروهة بكرا ليعطيه نصيب اثنين من كل ما يوجد عنده لانه هو اول قدرته له حق البكورية
 يش 13:23  وكان تخم بني رأوبين الاردن وتخومه.هذا نصيب بني رأوبين حسب عشائرهم المدن وضياعها
 يش 13:28  هذا نصيب بني جاد حسب عشائرهم المدن وضياعها
 يش 14:3  لان موسى اعطى نصيب السبطين ونصف السبط في عبر الاردن.واما اللاويون فلم يعطهم نصيبا في وسطهم.
 يش 15:20  هذا نصيب سبط بني يهوذا حسب عشائرهم.
 يش 16:8  وجاز التخم من تفوح غربا الى وادي قانة وكانت مخارجه عند البحر.هذا هو نصيب سبط بني افرايم حسب عشائرهم
 يش 16:9  مع المدن المفرزة لبني افرايم في وسط نصيب بني منسّى.جميع المدن وضياعها.
 يش 18:20  والاردن يتخمه من جهة الشرق.فهذا هو نصيب بني بنيامين مع تخومه مستديرا حسب عشائرهم
 يش 18:28  وصيلع وآلف واليبوسي.هي اورشليم.وجبعة وقرية.اربع عشرة مدينة مع ضياعها.هذا هو نصيب بني بنيامين حسب عشائرهم
 يش 19:1  وخرجت القرعة الثانية لشمعون لسبط بني شمعون حسب عشائرهم وكان نصيبهم داخل نصيب بني يهوذا.
 يش 19:8  وجميع الضياع التي حوالي هذه المدن الى بعلة بير رامة الجنوب.هذا هو نصيب سبط بني شمعون حسب عشائرهم.
 يش 19:9  ومن قسم بني يهوذا كان نصيب بني شمعون.لان قسم بني يهوذا كان كثيرا عليهم فملك بنو شمعون داخل نصيبهم
 يش 19:16  هذا هو نصيب بني زبولون حسب عشائرهم.هذه المدن مع ضياعها
 يش 19:23  هذا هو نصيب بني يساكر حسب عشائرهم.المدن مع ضياعها
 يش 19:31  هذا هو نصيب سبط بني اشير حسب عشائرهم.هذه المدن مع ضياعها
 يش 19:39  هذا هو نصيب سبط بني نفتالي حسب عشائرهم المدن مع ضياعها
 يش 19:48  هذا هو نصيب سبط بني دان حسب عشائرهم.هذه المدن مع ضياعها
 قض 18:1  وفي تلك الايام لم يكن ملك في اسرائيل.وفي تلك الايام كان سبط الدانيين يطلب له ملكا للسكنى.لانه الى ذلك اليوم لم يقع له نصيب في وسط اسباط اسرائيل.
 1صم 1:5  واما حنّة فاعطاها نصيب اثنين لانه كان يحب حنّة.ولكن الرب كان قد اغلق رحمها.
 1صم 26:19  والآن فليسمع سيدي الملك كلام عبده.فان كان الرب قد اهاجك ضدي فليشتمّ تقدمة.وان كان بنو الناس فليكونوا ملعونين امام الرب لانهم قد طردوني اليوم من الانضمام الى نصيب الرب قائلين اذهب اعبد آلهة اخرى.
 1صم 30:24  ومن يسمع لكم في هذا الامر.لانه كنصيب النازل الى الحرب نصيب الذي يقيم عند الامتعة فانهم يقتسمون بالسوية.
 2صم 14:16  لان الملك يسمع لينقذ امته من يد الرجل الذي يريد ان يهلكني انا وابني معا من نصيب الله.
 2صم 20:1  واتفق هناك رجل لئيم اسمه شبع بن بكري رجل بنياميني فضرب بالبوق وقال ليس لنا قسم في داود ولا لنا نصيب في ابن يسّى.كل رجل الى خيمته يا اسرائيل.
 2صم 20:19  انا مسالمة امينة في اسرائيل.انت طالب ان تميت مدينة وامّا في اسرائيل.لماذا تبلع نصيب الرب.
 2صم 21:3  قال داود للجبعونيين ماذا افعل لكم وبماذا اكفّر فتباركوا نصيب الرب.
 1مل 12:16  فلما رأى كل اسرائيل ان الملك لم يسمع لهم رد الشعب جوابا على الملك قائلين اي قسم لنا في داود ولا نصيب لنا في ابن يسّى.الى خيامك يا اسرائيل.الآن انظر الى بيتك يا داود.وذهب اسرائيل الى خيامهم.
 2مل 2:9  ولما عبرا قال ايليا لاليشع اطلب ماذا افعل لك قبل ان أوخذ منك.فقال اليشع ليكن نصيب اثنين من روحك عليّ.
 2اخ 10:16  فلما رأى كل اسرائيل ان الملك لم يسمع لهم جاوب الشعب الملك قائلين اي قسم لنا في داود ولا نصيب لنا في ابن يسّى.كل واحد الى خيمته يا اسرائيل.الآن انظر الى بيتك يا داود.وذهب كل اسرائيل الى خيامهم.
 عز 4:16  ونحن نعلم الملك انه اذا بنيت هذه المدينة وأكملت اسوارها لا يكون لك عند ذلك نصيب في عبر النهر
 نح 2:20  فاجبتهم وقلت لهم ان اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبني.واما انتم فليس لكم نصيب ولا حق ولا ذكر في اورشليم
 اي 20:29  هذا نصيب الانسان الشرير من عند الله وميراث أمره من القدير
 اي 27:13  هذا نصيب الانسان الشرير من عند الله وميراث العتاة الذي ينالونه من القدير.
 مز 11:6  يمطر على الاشرار فخاخا نارا وكبريتا وريح السموم نصيب كاسهم.
 مز 16:5  الرب نصيب قسمتي وكاسي.انت قابض قرعتي.
 مز 125:3  لانه لا تستقر عصا الاشرار على نصيب الصديقين لكيلا يمد الصديقون ايديهم الى الاثم.
 جا 9:6  ومحبتهم وبغضتهم وحسدهم هلكت منذ زمان ولا نصيب لهم الى الابد في كل ما عمل تحت الشمس
 اش 17:14  في وقت المساء اذا رعب.قبل الصبح ليسوا هم.هذا نصيب ناهبينا وحظ سالبينا
 ار 10:16  ليس كهذه نصيب يعقوب.لانه مصور الجميع واسرائيل قضيب ميراثه.رب الجنود اسمه
 ار 51:19  ليس كهذه نصيب يعقوب لانه مصوّر الجميع وقضيب ميراثه رب الجنود اسمه.
 مي 2:4  في ذلك اليوم ينطق عليكم بهجو ويرثى بمرثاة ويقال خربنا خرابا.بدل نصيب شعبي.كيف ينزعه عني.يقسم للمرتدّ حقولنا.
 مي 2:5  لذلك لا يكون لك من يلقي حبلا في نصيب بين جماعة الرب
 يو 13:8  قال له بطرس لن تغسل رجليّ ابدا.اجابه يسوع ان كنت لا اغسلك فليس لك معي نصيب.
 اع 1:17  اذ كان معدودا بيننا وصار له نصيب في هذه الخدمة.
 اع 8:21  ليس لك نصيب ولا قرعة في هذا الامر.لان قلبك ليس مستقيما امام الله.
 2كو 6:15  واي اتفاق للمسيح مع بليعال.واي نصيب للمؤمن مع غير المؤمن.
 رؤ 20:6  مبارك ومقدس من له نصيب في القيامة الاولى.هؤلاء ليس للموت الثاني سلطان عليهم بل سيكونون كهنة للّه والمسيح وسيملكون معه الف سنة​

​*


----------



## Critic (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*




> غير صحيح اخي الفاضل
> 
> الفاظ مثل القسمة و النصيب هي الفاظ مسيحية بالدرجة الاولي لانها واردة في الكتاب المقدس نفسه و لا خطاء ابدا في استعمالها ...
> 
> ...



*اخى الفاضل هل حضرتك فاهم انا بتكلم فى ايه ؟*

*كثير من المسحيين يستخدموا مفهوم القسمة و النصيب كأستخدام المسلمين ان الله يفرض علينا الافعال و الزيجات الخ الخ*

*و كل ما تحدث مصيبة نتيجة خطية الانسان او افعاله بقال "قدر الله"*
*و كل ما فشل فى زيجته بفعل اختياره الخاص يضعها على شماعة القدر و المكتوب و يقول " قسمة و نصيب"*

*و هذا لا وجود له فى مسيحيتنا و الله غير مجرب بالشرور...*

*انا لا اتحدث عن الالفاظ المجردة بل عن استخدامها و مفهومها فى حياتنا !*

*هل استوعبت الموضوع و فكرته اخى العزيز ؟*


----------



## Critic (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*اخى الرائع ابو فادى عصام شكرا على مرورك و اضافتك الجميلة فور توفر الوقت هقوم باضافة كل ما يمكن ان يضاف للموضوع*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*



critic قال:


> *اخى الفاضل هل حضرتك فاهم انا بتكلم فى ايه ؟*
> 
> *كثير من المسحيين يستخدموا مفهوم القسمة و النصيب كأستخدام المسلمين ان الله يفرض علينا الافعال و الزيجات *



*اخي يجب ان تفصل في حديثك هنا بين الافعال ..و الزيجات *
*لان الافعال اختيار الانسان المخير..و هنا تكون انت مصيب في انتقادك و في هذا لا اخالفك الراي بل اوافقك بشدة انه من الخطاء ان يعزى الانسان افعاله الاختيارية و نواتجها لعمل الله او ليده.*
*اما في الزيجات فهنا يكمن الفرق..فالزيجة نصيب و ليست اختيار ..فقد تختار انت انسانة لتتزوجها و ترفضك هي و لا تختارك و بهذا فالزيجة ليست خاضعة لاختيارك كانسان او  لارادتك ..بل هي قسم و نصيب يعطيك الله اياه و هو وحده الذي " يجمع "  الزوجين ..لا اختيارهما لبعضهما :*
*ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان.*
*و في الاية السابقة يظهر واضحا " عمل ارادة الله" الذي يبطل عمل ارادة و اختيار الانسان في هذه الحالة ..فالزوجة او الزوج " هبة و نعمة و هدية " ينعم الله بها علي الزوج او الزوجة ..و الهبة لا اختيار فيها و لا سلطان لارادة الانسان او اختياره عليها ابدا.*
*و الدليل ان الله " قسم حواء و جعلها نصيبا لادم "..و ادم  لم يكن له حق الاختيار في هذه الحالة..ام ترى ادم اختار حواء لتكون نصيبا له ؟؟؟؟..*
*والمعني النهائي هنا هو ان الزيجة نصيب و قسمة .*
*و ليس خطاء ان تقول " قسمتي "..بمعني " صليبي..او تجربتي التي يجربني الله بها " كتعبير عن الصبر والاحتمال اذا ما كانت الزيجة فاشلة او غير محتملة ..فالزوجة المتعبة هي تجربة و امتحان من الله لصبر الزوج ..و الزوج المتعب هو ايضا صليب ثقيل تحمله الزوجة و به يمتحن الله صبرها و قوة ايمانها ..*​


----------



## Critic (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*



اخي يجب ان تفصل في حديثك هنا بين الافعال ..و الزيجات 
لان الافعال اختيار الانسان المخير..و هنا تكون انت مصيب في انتقادك و في هذا لا اخالفك الراي بل اوافقك بشدة انه من الخطاء ان يعزى الانسان افعاله الاختيارية و نواتجها لعمل الله او ليده.
اما في الزيجات فهنا يكمن الفرق..فالزيجة نصيب و ليست اختيار ..فقد تختار انت انسانة لتتزوجها و ترفضك هي و لا تختارك و بهذا فالزيجة ليست خاضعة لاختيارك كانسان او لارادتك ..بل هي قسم و نصيب يعطيك الله اياه و هو وحده الذي " يجمع " الزوجين ..لا اختيارهما لبعضهما :

أنقر للتوسيع...

سيدى الفاضل هذا ما نتحدث فيه
لا قسمة و لا نصيب فى زواج و لا غيره
ما جمعه الله "بأختيااااااااااارك"
ما جمعه الله تعود على السر و ليس على الاختيار
و حينما ذكرها المسيح ذكرها عن الطلاق و هذا يؤكد كلامى

و سيدنا البابا بنفسه اتبعتله سؤال و قال : مافيش حاجة اسمها قسمة و نصيب فى الجواز
فهل سيدنا لا يدرى تعاليم الكتاب ؟!!!

اذا كان الله لم يجبرك على الايمان و تركه لارادتك فهل سيجبرك على زوجة ان تكون من نصيبك !!!




			و الدليل ان الله " قسم حواء و جعلها نصيبا لادم "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يا سيدى لم يكن هناك غيرها فى الارض فعن اى قسمة تتحدث ؟!!!

لهذا السبب فتحنا هذا الموضوع....

لان مفاهيمنا باتت مختلطة بمفاهيم المسلمين !*


----------



## esambraveheart (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

مارايك في استكمال الحوار في قسم المباركين؟؟؟


----------



## Critic (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*



> مارايك في استكمال الحوار في قسم المباركين؟؟؟


*حسنأ سأفتح موضوع فى قسم المباركين الان*


----------



## fullaty (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*كل ما افتكر حاجه بقولها اهو مش خساره فيكوا 

فى حاجه بضايقنى شخصيا وهى لما حد ييشتم او يغلط بااى شكل يقول اعوز بالله من الشيطان الرجيم وقفى مسيحين كتير بيقولوا كده

بس احنا المفروض عندنا صلاوات سهميه لطلب معونه الرب لكى لانخطئ مثل يارب يسوع المسيح ارحمنى يارب يسوع المسيح قوينى يارب يسوع المسيح اعنى 


وكل ما افتكر حاجه اكيد هكتبها *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

علينا نتمسك بايماننا


----------



## Critic (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*



كل ما افتكر حاجه بقولها اهو مش خساره فيكوا 

فى حاجه بضايقنى شخصيا وهى لما حد ييشتم او يغلط بااى شكل يقول اعوز بالله من الشيطان الرجيم وقفى مسيحين كتير بيقولوا كده

بس احنا المفروض عندنا صلاوات سهميه لطلب معونه الرب لكى لانخطئ مثل يارب يسوع المسيح ارحمنى يارب يسوع المسيح قوينى يارب يسوع المسيح اعنى 


وكل ما افتكر حاجه اكيد هكتبها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههههههههههههه
كويس انك فكرتينى
و لا حول الله لما
و حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل (الحسبنة)
و استغفر الله العظيم
و انهاردة ""مولد """ مارجرجس و "مولد" الست دميانة !!!

هى حاجات فى منها اللى معنى و لفظا مفيهوش مشكلة بس بدرو احنا لينا مسيحيتنا و كلامنا

بأذن المسيح افضى كدة و هزود كل الكلام ده ميرسى يا فيولتا*


----------



## Critic (11 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*



saed_sad25 قال:


> علينا نتمسك بايماننا


*صدقت يا استاذ سعيد*
*شاكر مرورك الجميل المسيح يقويك*


----------



## bob (12 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*يا كريتيك معلش في حاجة حخالفك فيها مهمة في عادة ان الناس متسبش حاجة في الكبايات بعد ما يشربوا الحاجة الساقعة علشان لو عندهم بنات يتجوزوا و ميعودوش الكلام ده حقيقي و اختلف دلوقتي و وصل للشباب كمان ده انا شاب اهو و لسه مخطبتش لغاية دلوقتي لان الناس بيسيبوا عندنا زوق و مش عارف الحل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## Critic (12 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*



يا كريتيك معلش في حاجة حخالفك فيها مهمة في عادة ان الناس متسبش حاجة في الكبايات بعد ما يشربوا الحاجة الساقعة علشان لو عندهم بنات يتجوزوا و ميعودوش الكلام ده حقيقي و اختلف دلوقتي و وصل للشباب كمان ده انا شاب اهو و لسه مخطبتش لغاية دلوقتي لان الناس بيسيبوا عندنا زوق و مش عارف الحل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا مش عارف يا bob العادة دى اصلها منين بالظبط !*
*و بعدين متخطبتش ازاى ده انا سامع عنك كلام زى الفل هههههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*هو انا عندى سؤال , هو انا ممكن اشارك فى الموضوع ده ولا انا بقيت النشاز بتاع المنتدى ؟*

*هو انا بقول اسكت احسن واحترم نفسى *


----------



## Critic (12 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*فى ايه يا نانسى ليه بتقولى كدة عيب عليكى*
*شاركى طبعا ده الموضوع ينور*


----------



## fullaty (12 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*



nancy2 قال:


> *هو انا عندى سؤال , هو انا ممكن اشارك فى الموضوع ده ولا انا بقيت النشاز بتاع المنتدى ؟*
> 
> *هو انا بقول اسكت احسن واحترم نفسى *



*ليه بس كده يا نانسى
ده حتى كرتيك طيب بس مش باين عليه هههههههههه
لو حد ضايقك قوليلى عشان انا هوريله  *:


----------



## Critic (12 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*ايه يا فلة ددددددددده انا طيب و باين عليا على فكرة :t7:*
*هتسوقى سمعتى و توقفى حالى :a82:*
*شكلك انتى اللى زعلتيها يا فلة :t26:*


----------



## fullaty (12 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*



Critic قال:


> *ايه يا فلة ددددددددده انا طيب و باين عليا على فكرة :t7:*
> *هتسوقى سمعتى و توقفى حالى :a82:*
> *شكلك انتى اللى زعلتيها يا فلة :t26:*



*لا صدقنى يا كرتيك ده انا غلابانه ومش عملت حاجه خااااالص :smil13:*


----------



## Critic (12 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*طب اتصرفى بقا و صلحى غلطك و روحى صالحيها احنا مش قد زعلها :t17:*


----------



## fullaty (13 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*



Critic قال:


> *طب اتصرفى بقا و صلحى غلطك و روحى صالحيها احنا مش قد زعلها :t17:*



*يانانسى احنا هنولع فى بعض بسببك وانتى بتتفجرى 

صدقنى مش عملت حاجه :110105no44:*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*انا كويسة 

الموضوع كبر اوى , شكرا اوى لاهتمامكوا بيا 

انا لما شوفت الموضوع كنت هكتب رد على حاجة مش بتعجبنى ونفسى تتغير وبعدين غيرت رأيى وقولت اسكت احسن علشان مش يحصل شد وجذب زى ماحصل قبل كده وفى ناس اتضايقت وزعلت منى 
وفى ناس قالت عليا متطرفة وناس قالت عليا متعقدة مش عارفة متعقدة من ايه؟ وناس قالت عليا الاخت بتاعت حقوق المرأة 

فحسيت انى هعمل دوشة تانى واسمع كلام حلو كده تانى فقولت انا مش ناقصة 

فاهكتفى بمتابعة الموضوع بس من غير ما اكتب رأيى 

شكرا كريتك  و *fullaty
*
*


----------



## Critic (13 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*يا نانسى قولى ما هو ده الموضوع المختص بالامور اللى محتاجة تتغير على شرط تكون مستمدة من الفكر الاسلامى و ملهاش علاقة بمسحياتها فلو شايفة حاجة محتاجة تتغير لااااااااااااااااااااااازم تقوليها هنا *

*انا ماليش دعوة بالناس اللى قالت و مبقولش كلام مش حلو قولى بس و ملكيش دعوة*


----------



## fullaty (13 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*يا نانسى قولى اللى يعجبك 
واللى مش عاجبه هو حر النقاش هنا عشان كلنا نتطور للاحسن ونستفيد 
مش عشان نتخانق 
ونصيحه قولى راى كرتيك عشان هو مستبد 
​​*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*طيب انا هقول حاجة بتحصل عندنا انا عارفة ممكن مش تتغير بس انا شايفة انها غير منطقية وتدل على نجاسة فى التفكير 

انا مش عارفة اشرحها ازاى بس هى الفكرة مثلا لما تبقى بنت كبيرة مثلا فى العشرينات موجودة فى البيت لوحدها والباب يخبط تفتح وتلاقى مثلا ابن عمها او ابن خالتها او حتى صديق للعائلة الى هو فى نفس عمرها فتقوله انا موجودة لوحدى مش هقدر ادخلك 

طبعا هى هتعمل كده لان لو حد من الجيران شافه داخل وعارف انها لوحدها سمعتها هتيجى الارض 


انا شايفه انها بتدل على نجاسة فى التفكير وبتصور الرجل او الاتنين وكأنهم حيوانات او عالم سايبة مجرد ما هيبقوا لوحدهم ما هيصدقوا يعنى مش مانعهم عن الغلط غير وجود الناس ؟

ثانيا مال الناس ببيوت غيرها مالها بالى دخل والى خرج ؟مالى انا بالى بيحصل فى بيوت غيرى ؟وليه افترض ان هيحصل حاجة وحشة وحتى لو حصلت انا مالى بردو؟

طبعا ديه مستمدة من فكرة المحرم والخلوة المحرمة 
بس انا عارفة ان ديه حاجة مش ممكن تتغير ابدا ديه حاجة فى تفكير الناس ودماغها

فى حاجات تانية بس ديه اول حاجة جت على بالى لو افتكرت حاجة تانى هكتبها
*


----------



## Critic (13 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*



انا مش عارفة اشرحها ازاى بس هى الفكرة مثلا لما تبقى بنت كبيرة مثلا فى العشرينات موجودة فى البيت لوحدها والباب يخبط تفتح وتلاقى مثلا ابن عمها او ابن خالتها او حتى صديق للعائلة الى هو فى نفس عمرها فتقوله انا موجودة لوحدى مش هقدر ادخلك 

طبعا هى هتعمل كده لان لو حد من الجيران شافه داخل وعارف انها لوحدها سمعتها هتيجى الارض 


انا شايفه انها بتدل على نجاسة فى التفكير وبتصور الرجل او الاتنين وكأنهم حيوانات او عالم سايبة مجرد ما هيبقوا لوحدهم ما هيصدقوا يعنى مش مانعهم عن الغلط غير وجود الناس ؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

**ايه ده معقول فى كدة !*

*لا لا يا نانسى تقريبا محدش بيعمل كدة !*
*بنت عمى دى يعنى اختى ايه التفكير المتخلف ده*

*فكرتينى بموضوع كنت طرحته :*
*حينما يصير الانسان حيوانا !
*

*بس هى الفكرة لو صديق للعيلة و لا غيره مش مسألة خوفا على السمعة دى مسألة حذر*
*ممكن تكون البنت دى مش واثقة يه اوى مثلا*

*و بعدين ذوقيا هى بتقوله اتفضل و هو لو حد بيفهم لو لاقها لوحدها المفروض ميدخلش لو علاقته بيها مش اوى علان ميكنش الوضع *

*و بينى و بينك لو تفكير اهلها بنفس الطريقة (و ده غالبا و الا مكنتش هى تفكر كدة) لو جم و لاقوهم قاعدين لوحدهم هتبقى وقعة البت اسود من شعر راسها ههههههههههه*
* 




			ثانيا مال الناس ببيوت غيرها مالها بالى دخل والى خرج ؟مالى انا بالى بيحصل فى بيوت غيرى ؟وليه افترض ان هيحصل حاجة وحشة وحتى لو حصلت انا مالى بردو؟

طبعا ديه مستمدة من فكرة المحرم والخلوة المحرمة 
بس انا عارفة ان ديه حاجة مش ممكن تتغير ابدا ديه حاجة فى تفكير الناس ودماغها

فى حاجات تانية بس ديه اول حاجة جت على بالى لو افتكرت حاجة تانى هكتبها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*بصى انتى عندك حق طبعا
بس حاسس ان حاجة زى دى تتغير ده شيئ من المستحيل
و حاسس انى لو كتبتها الناس هتفتكرنى بشجع على الانحلال ههههههههههههه
هحاول ادور على طريقة اكتب بيها الكلام ده او شوفى انتى طريقة او اسلوب ممكن يكون مدخل كويس</STRONG>


----------



## Desert Rose (13 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*طبعا انا معاك ان لو حد هى مش تعرفه او مش واثقة فيه طبعا مش تدخله البيت انا هعمل كده مش هخلية يخبط حتى على الباب ده من باب الحذر 

لكن انا بتكلم عن حد انا عارفاه فعلا وعايزة يدخل البيت ومش ينفع علشان تفكير الناس 

الفكرة ياكريتك مش فى الموقف ده انه يدخل او لآ الفكرة الاساسية الى مضايقانى هو التفكير فى البشر على انهم عالم سايبة  

كل الحاجات ديه مجرد اعراض للمرض لكن المرض الاصلى فى التفكير وبينتج عنه التصرفات اللامعقولة ديه الى مش بتحصل غير فى مجتمعنا احنا بس 

وانا قولتلك ان الموضوع ده مش ممكن يتغير بس انا اقصد احنا كمسيحين نشيل النجاسة الفكرية والتفكير فى الناس بنجاسة من فكرنا يعنى لو حصل وشوفت اتنين قاعدين لوحدهم انت كمسيحى مش لازم تفكر فيهم بطريقة مش كويسة ويجى فى بالك على طول افكار وحشة عنهم 

فهمت انا اقصد ايه ؟ انا نفسى المسيحين ينضفوا تفكيرهم من فكرة ان البشر حيوانات جنسية 

بس انا مش فاهمة انت معايا ولا عليا ؟حدد موقفك بالظبط:smil4:
*


----------



## Critic (13 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*



وانا قولتلك ان الموضوع ده مش ممكن يتغير بس انا اقصد احنا كمسيحين نشيل النجاسة الفكرية والتفكير فى الناس بنجاسة من فكرنا يعنى لو حصل وشوفت اتنين قاعدين لوحدهم انت كمسيحى مش لازم تفكر فيهم بطريقة مش كويسة ويجى فى بالك على طول افكار وحشة عنهم 

فهمت انا اقصد ايه ؟ انا نفسى المسيحين ينضفوا تفكيرهم من فكرة ان البشر حيوانات جنسية 

بس انا مش فاهمة انت معايا ولا عليا ؟حدد موقفك بالظبط:smil4:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ماكى طبعا هو مين مش معاكى يعنى فى موضوع زى ده مافيهوش اختلاف*
*ثم لازم نتعلم نخلينا فى حالنا بقا*
*كل واحد فينا بتوصله اشاعات عن نفسه عجيبة*
*تحسى ان الناس بتجيبلك اخبارك اللى انت متعرفهاش عن نفسك*

*طب صيغيلى الكلام ده فى قالب و عنوان علشان مش عارف اكتبه ازاى طبقا لعنوان الموضوع*


----------



## bob (13 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*كل واحد فينا بتوصله اشاعات عن نفسه عجيبة*
*تحسى ان الناس بتجيبلك اخبارك اللى انت متعرفهاش عن نفسك
انا معاك في الكلام ده يا كريتيك و اسال مجرب بس انا ليا راي في اخر موضوع ده ان الناس مش تفكيرهك كده لا ده هم اتربوا علي كده اذا اجتمع رجل و امراءه فان الشيطان ثالثهما و من هنا بيجي التفكير السئ علي طول بالرغم ان ممكن يكون الانسان ده مش قريب ولا حاجة صديق بس ممكن يكون واحد من العيلة بس هو عارف اللي ممكن يتقال فمش بيدخل اعتقد ان ده اصعب موضوع ممكن الناس تغيروا و اسف لو طولت عليكم*


----------



## Critic (14 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*




> انا معاك في الكلام ده يا كريتيك و اسال مجرب بس انا ليا راي في اخر موضوع ده ان الناس مش تفكيرهك كده لا ده هم اتربوا علي كده *اذا اجتمع رجل و امراءه فان الشيطان ثالثهما *و من هنا بيجي التفكير السئ علي طول بالرغم ان ممكن يكون الانسان ده مش قريب ولا حاجة صديق بس ممكن يكون واحد من العيلة بس هو عارف اللي ممكن يتقال فمش بيدخل اعتقد ان ده اصعب موضوع ممكن الناس تغيروا و اسف لو طولت عليكم


*تمام جدا يا بوب ان جبت المفيد و لخصت كلام نانسى*
*انا فعلا محتاج اصيغ النقطة دى و احطها تحت بند الطاهرة الفكرية فى التعامل او النقاوة مثلا*
*لو تعرف تساعدنى او نانسى او اى حد انى اصيغها علشان انا بلف حوالين النقطة و مش عارف ابداها من انهى مدخل*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

انا معاكي يا نانسي في كلامك و كتير من كلامك يا قمر بس ليا اعتراض علي نقطه من واقع الحياة 

*



انا مش عارفة اشرحها ازاى بس هى الفكرة مثلا لما تبقى بنت كبيرة مثلا فى العشرينات موجودة فى البيت لوحدها والباب يخبط تفتح وتلاقى مثلا ابن عمها او ابن خالتها او حتى صديق للعائلة الى هو فى نفس عمرها فتقوله انا موجودة لوحدى مش هقدر ادخلك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
للاسف بيحصل اغتصاب يا قمر

البنت ممكن تدي الامان للولد او حتي لمدرسها الخصوصي او اقرب الاقربيين و تلاقي محاولات اعتداء و اغتصاب حصلت فعلا

مانا بابا نبهني اني ما افتحش لحد لوحدي

مش عشان متزمت لا هوا حد رباني علي المسئوليه الذاتية و الثقة بالنفس و ماما كمان بس فعلا وقايه للبنت من شرور الناس الي بتستغل الوحده و انفراد البنت مش عشان يغويها لان فيه بنات بجد اخلاقها تجنن

لا يا قمر...

الاغتصاب...

حتي في اوروبا ترك الاولاد الذكور بمفردهم مع معلميهم نتج عنه حالات تحرش و اغتصاب

افتكر اني متوافقه معاكي في معظم الافكار بس احيانا التجارب الحياتيه بتزيدك عمقا

سلام المسيح*​


----------



## bob (14 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*




critic قال:


> *تمام جدا يا بوب ان جبت المفيد و لخصت كلام نانسى*
> *انا فعلا محتاج اصيغ النقطة دى و احطها تحت بند الطاهرة الفكرية فى التعامل او النقاوة مثلا*
> *لو تعرف تساعدنى او نانسى او اى حد انى اصيغها علشان انا بلف حوالين النقطة و مش عارف ابداها من انهى مدخل*


*متشكر ليك يا كريتيك و اكيد حيبقي موضوع متميز كالعادة بس سامحني اليومين دول مشغول في الامتحانات حخلص و اي مساعدة محتاجة ربنا يقوينا*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*




+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> انا معاكي يا نانسي في كلامك و كتير من كلامك يا قمر بس ليا اعتراض علي نقطه من واقع الحياة
> 
> *
> 
> ...




*تروث ياقمر انا معاكى بس الخطر موجود فى كل مكان ,انا ممكن اخرج من البيت مرجعش 

انتى عايشة برة وعارفة ال national parks 
او ال public parks 
وعارفة ان رغم انها مكان مفتوح وحدائق مفتوحة للعامة لكن بيحصل فيها حوادث خطف واغتصاب للاطفال والكبار 

فى حوداث سيارات كتيرة بس ده مش هيمنعنى اسوق عربيتى واخرج بيها الخطر موجود فى كل مكان وفى كل حاجة 

انا بتكلم عن الفكرة كفكرة ان الناس لما بتشوف واحد وواحدة مع بعض لوحدهم على طول بيجى فى تفكيرهم افكار نجسة وده الى مضايقنى 

كريتك انا ممكن اساعدك بس عايزة اقولك ان اللغة العربية عندى بتسلم عليك وبتقولك انها بعافية شوية ,بس هحاول اساعدك 
*


----------



## Critic (22 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*تم اضافة الاتى*
*



22-(الشيطان مخلوق من نار)
ده الفكر الاسلامى عن الشيطان و للاسف بردو اثر فى بعضنا
الشيطان فى المسيحية لم يخلق على حاله لان الله لا يخلق شيئا شريرا بذاته
بل كان ملاك ثم سقط لتعاليه و غروره
و هو روح و غير مخلوق من نار او من مادة محسوسة

23-(الجن)
من كتر ما بنسمعها فى التلفزيون و من التأثر بالمسلمين اعتقد البعض ان الجن حقيقة !!!
ده جنس اسلامى تالت غير البشر و الشياطين و لا وجود له من الاساس 
و ان وجد فى الكتاب المقدس فى العهد القديم كملة "جن" او "جان" فهى ترجمة ليست دقيقة لكلمة "شيطان" و فى الترجمات الاصلية هى "شيطان"

24-(اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم و المصطلحات الاسلامية اليومية)
الشيطان الرجيم دى لها قصة خرافية اسلامية و ملناش علاقة بيها
و كثير من المسيحيين للاسف استبدلوا صلاوتنا السهمية بالمصطلحات الاسلامية مثل : اعوذ بالله منك , استغفر الله العظيم , لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله ...الخ الخ
احنا لينا مسيحيتنا و اسلوبنا و صلواتنا فأرجو ان نتمسك بيها مثل : يا ربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى ,اعنى,قوينى, و لما نتفزع او نتخض : بسم الصليب ...الخ الخ

25-(مولد القديس الفلانى)
الموالد و ما ادراك ما الموالد
انهاردة مولد الست دماينة
انهاردة مولد مارمينا
و يتحول الدير او المكان الى نزهة و تخييم و اكل و العاب و انوار و بخت و بندقية و صيد كأننا فى شم النسيم
طبعا اصطلاح "الموالد" ده تبع الاولياء الصالحين مولد سيدى العريان و مولد المرسى ابو العباس
اما احنا فعندنا "تذكار استشهاد القديس" "عيد تكريس كنيسة" "تذكيار نياحة القديس" و هدفه الصلاة و النظر الى نهاية سيرتهم و التمثل بأيمانهم مش التخييم و اللعب و النزهة !!!!​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مش عارف اصيغ النقطة بتاعت التعامل مع الاخررررررررررررررررررررررر لو حد يعرف فيساعدنا و ثوابه على الله *​


----------



## Critic (22 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*



يتك انا ممكن اساعدك بس عايزة اقولك ان اللغة العربية عندى بتسلم عليك وبتقولك انها بعافية شوية ,بس هحاول اساعدك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لله يا محسنين *


----------



## bob (22 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

مش عارف اصيغ النقطة بتاعت التعامل مع الاخررررررررررررررررررررررر لو حد يعرف فيساعدنا و ثوابه على الله [/b][/color][/center][/QUOTE]

*نقطة ايه يا ريت توضح يا عم critic؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*[/SIZE]


----------



## Critic (22 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*



نقطة ايه يا ريت توضح يا عم critic؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**النقطة اللى اتناقشنا فيها من شوية بتاعت النظرة النقية و التعامل مع الاخر و الشيطان ثالثهما و قلت انك هتشوف لما تخلص امتحانات*
*انت خلصت و لا لسة ؟*


----------



## bob (22 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*




Critic قال:


> *النقطة اللى اتناقشنا فيها من شوية بتاعت النظرة النقية و التعامل مع الاخر و الشيطان ثالثهما و قلت انك هتشوف لما تخلص امتحانات*
> *انت خلصت و لا لسة ؟*



*صدقني يا critic لسه بس هانت علي العموم انا هفكر و لو وصلت لصيغة حلوة اكيد مش ححرمك من افكاري *


----------



## Desert Rose (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*




critic قال:


> *لله يا محسنين *



*ميرسى, احنا هنبقى نشحت على باب السيدة انا وانت هههههه

بس انت قولى انت عايز تكتبها ازاى؟ مش فاهمه ايه الى فى تفكيرك ؟
*


----------



## Critic (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*



ميرسى, احنا هنبقى نشحت على باب السيدة انا وانت هههههه
بس انت قولى انت عايز تكتبها ازاى؟ مش فاهمه ايه الى فى تفكيرك ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

على نمط كل النقط :
فى اعراف غلط بعضنا متأثر بيها بتقول كذا
و الاعراف دى اسلامية
و اعرافنا المسيحية بتقول كذا
بس كدددددددددددددة*


----------



## الرب معنا (2 فبراير 2011)

*رد: تاثيرات اسلامية و شرقية امتزجت بحياتنا الاجتماعية و لابد من محوها تماما*

*لحسها الشيطان *

*عند وقوع قطعة طعام على الارض يجب الاسراع بشيلها او رميها بالزبالة لان الشيطان يكون لحسها *
*معتمدين على حديث حمادة :*
*5426 - وحدثني محمد بن حاتم، وابو بكر بن نافع العبدي قالا حدثنا بهز، حدثنا حماد، بن سلمة حدثنا ثابت، عن انس، ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان اذا اكل طعاما لعق اصابعه الثلاث ‏.‏ قال وقال ‏"‏ اذا سقطت لقمة احدكم فليمط عنها الاذى ولياكلها ولا يدعها للشيطان ‏"‏ ‏.‏ وامرنا ان نسلت القصعة قال ‏"‏ فانكم لا تدرون في اى طعامكم البركة ‏"‏ ‏.‏

المصدر: صحيح مسلم، كتاب الأشربة، باب استحباب لعق الاصابع والقصعة واكل اللقمة الساقطة بعد مسح ما يصيبها*

*هذه الجملة " لحسها الشيطان " كثيرة بين مجتمعاتنا 
*


----------



## Critic (27 فبراير 2011)

*



لحسها الشيطان 

عند وقوع قطعة طعام على الارض يجب الاسراع بشيلها او رميها بالزبالة لان الشيطان يكون لحسها 
معتمدين على حديث حمادة :
5426 - وحدثني محمد بن حاتم، وابو بكر بن نافع العبدي قالا حدثنا بهز، حدثنا حماد، بن سلمة حدثنا ثابت، عن انس، ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان اذا اكل طعاما لعق اصابعه الثلاث ‏.‏ قال وقال ‏"‏ اذا سقطت لقمة احدكم فليمط عنها الاذى ولياكلها ولا يدعها للشيطان ‏"‏ ‏.‏ وامرنا ان نسلت القصعة قال ‏"‏ فانكم لا تدرون في اى طعامكم البركة ‏"‏ ‏.‏

المصدر: صحيح مسلم، كتاب الأشربة، باب استحباب لعق الاصابع والقصعة واكل اللقمة الساقطة بعد مسح ما يصيبها

هذه الجملة " لحسها الشيطان " كثيرة بين مجتمعاتنا 


أنقر للتوسيع...

هى مش موجودة فى مصر الحقيقة اول مرة اسمع عنها
بس اكيد كل مجتمع اتأثر بشكل مختلف محدش سلم ابدا !*


----------



## Critic (27 فبراير 2011)

> كلامك كله غير منطقي بالمرة وياريت لما تحب تتكلم عن دين سماوي لازم تتكلم باسلوب كويس لان الدين الاسلامي من الصعب علي الي بيفكرو بطرقتك فهمة و ياريت مش كل ما ارد علي موضوع تلغي المشاركة ولا انت
> مبتعرفش تواجه او لا تفقة عن دينك شيئ


*طب انا كلامى موجه لاخواتى المسيحيين علشان يبطلوا العادات و الاعراف الاسلامية دى*
*انت ايه علاقتك بالموضوع !*
*لو فى حاجة مش عجباك تعالى قسم الحوار الاسلامى ابينهالك و اثبتهالك بالادلة*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=39​


----------



## bob (27 فبراير 2011)

*اخي كريتيك بجد كلامك جامد اوي و افادني كتير و انا بالفعل غيرت حاجات كتير من العادات الاسلامية اللي احنا اكتسبناه
موضوع رائع فعلا*


----------



## إبراهيم عرفات (28 فبراير 2011)

أعجبني جدًا هذا الموضوع وخاصة أنه يضرب على الوتر الحساس معي. لابد أن نراجع انفسنا ونمتحن ذواتنا ونعرف لماذا نقول أو نفكر بتلك الطريقة أو غيرها وهل هي فعلا لائقة وصحيحة أم أننا قد تناقلنا موروثات مريضة بحاجة للبتر من حياتنا...

ألف شكر.


----------



## Desert Rose (28 فبراير 2011)

إبراهيم عرفات قال:


> أعجبني جدًا هذا الموضوع وخاصة أنه يضرب على الوتر الحساس معي. لابد أن نراجع انفسنا ونمتحن ذواتنا ونعرف لماذا نقول أو نفكر بتلك الطريقة أو غيرها وهل هي فعلا لائقة وصحيحة أم أننا قد تناقلنا موروثات مريضة بحاجة للبتر من حياتنا...
> 
> ألف شكر.



*استاذ ابراهيم شكرا على ردك فى الموضوع واتمنى تقول اى شئ حضرتك شايف لازم يتغير 
انا شخصيا بيعصبنى جدا النجاسة الفكرية والتفكير فى المرأة والرجل على انهم حيوانات جنسية ,بيصوروا الرجل ذئب بشرى والمرأة فريسة 
للاسف المسيحين توارثوا هذة المعتقدات والكثيرين منهم يعتقد انها صحيحة وقمة فى الادب والاخلاق
ويقولوا شوفوا احنا مش منحلين زى الغرب المنحل 
واحنا عندنا كل الانحلال الاخلاقى بس من تحت لتحت 
*


----------



## Critic (28 فبراير 2011)

> أعجبني جدًا هذا الموضوع وخاصة أنه يضرب على الوتر الحساس معي. لابد أن نراجع انفسنا ونمتحن ذواتنا ونعرف لماذا نقول أو نفكر بتلك الطريقة أو غيرها وهل هي فعلا لائقة وصحيحة أم أننا قد تناقلنا موروثات مريضة بحاجة للبتر من حياتنا...
> 
> ألف شكر.


كلام من ذهب استاذ ابراهيم
ارجو لو لديك اى نقطة تحب تضيفها لنشر الوعى تفضل بها
شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## Desert Rose (1 مارس 2011)

*هههههه بجد شئ مضحك ومش طبيعى *
*يا اخ *ezazah_121
*طيب احنا مسيحين فى قلب بعضينا وبنكلم بعض عن الثقافة بتاعتنا 
معلش يعنى حضرتك ايه دخلك فى الموضوع 
افتكر انك عارف اننا مسيحين يعنى متهيألى من حقنا يكون لينا الثقافة الخاصة بتاعتنا المبنية على تعاليم الكتاب المقدس 
زى ما انت من حقك تتبنى ثقافتك الاسلامية بس بعيد عننا 
انت ايه اللى تاعبك ؟
ايه علاقة الصور ديه بالموضوع ؟ احنا بنتكلم عن الفكر والثقافة وانت جايب صور عن الحرب فى العراق ؟
*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (10 مارس 2011)

Well don Critec unsor dinac i think all what of negative thought what we think sak of laking in  knoledge about the Christian live and Christian behave and i think it can be coverd by sunday school servents....!well don Critec Brother


----------



## Critic (16 مارس 2011)

*شكرا اخ رأفت و عندك حق الموضوع محتاج توعية اكبر سواء فى مدارس الاحد او الاجتمعات لان الثقافة الاسلامية تغلغلت فى كل كبيرة و صغيرة فى حياتنا حتى ان المسيحيين انفسهم هم من يدافعون عن تلك الاعراف !*
* المسيح يباركك*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (18 مارس 2011)

No broplem Critec brother


----------



## Critic (21 مارس 2011)

*لحد انهاردة يا جماعة لسة فى ناس بتقول ان فيه قسمة و نصيب !*
*اطلع من هدومى يا جدعان و لا اعمل ايه !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مارس 2011)

*مفيش حاجة اسمها قسمة ونصيب ومقدر ومكتوب والخرافات ديه 
ماهو ده اللى جايبنا ورا اساسا 
*


----------



## Critic (21 مارس 2011)

*يا شيخة ده انا صوتى اتنبح و مافيش فايدة !*


----------



## أنجيلا (23 مارس 2011)

موضوع جميل critic كنت فعلا في حاجة اقراه فبما اني مسلمة سابقة فانا متشبعة بهذه الاعتقادات اكثر من اي مسيحي 
شكرا كثير ربنا يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## Critic (28 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> موضوع جميل critic كنت فعلا في حاجة اقراه فبما اني مسلمة سابقة فانا متشبعة بهذه الاعتقادات اكثر من اي مسيحي
> 
> 
> شكرا كثير ربنا يبارك مجهودك​


*حتى المسيحيين متشبعين بها اخت انجيلا*
*العبرة من سيتخلص منها و انتى الرب مباركك :new5: *


----------



## MacGyver (1 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> 10-(الحسد و الحسود و العين و و الكف و العين الزرقا الخ !)
> طبعا دى كلام اسلامى بحت و للاسف كتير مننا مازال مؤمن به جدا جدا !!!
> فهل ربنا مستنى حسد احدهم ليلحق الضرر بخليقته !
> هل الله رهن اشارة الحسودين !
> ...



ارجوك صححلي كلامي لو غلط, أنا أعرف إن الحسد و العين الشريرة مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس...


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2011)

> ارجوك صححلي كلامي لو غلط, أنا أعرف إن الحسد و العين الشريرة مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس...


*بالفعل يا غالى*
*لكن الفرق ان الحسد فى المسيحية خطية تحسب على الحاسد كمشاعر كره و حقد و تمنى الشر لغيرك لكن لا يؤثر على المحسود بأى شيئ !*
*و حسد الشيطان الذى نطلب الله ان يحفظنا منه هو تجارب الشيطان الذى يحسد ابناء النور و يحاربهم دائما ليبعدهم عن الله*

*سئل قداسة البابا عن الحسد فرد بكل حكمة و خفة دم : لو كان الحسد له تأثيره لاستخد الجيش فى الدفاع الجوى كتيبة من الحساد لاسقاط الطائرات بأعينهم !*


----------



## MacGyver (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على الرد و الإفادة يا critic


----------



## The light of JC (11 أغسطس 2011)

مفيش حاجه جديده يا اخ كريتيك ارجوك متحرمناش انته عظيم


----------



## christin (26 أغسطس 2011)

*موضوع ممتاز 
الرب يباركك وفي انتظار المزيد​*


----------



## kassabof (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*Critic 
**كل شيئ قسمة و نصيب و  قضاء و قدر و مكتوب 
مقولة فرغت من معناها يقول الله تعالى وهديناه النجدين  أي سخرنا له طريقين طريق الخير و طريق الشر والأنسان مخير أي طريق يختار*
*شرف البنت اهم من شرف الراجل
هذه المقولة ليست من الأسلام في شي و في موضوع آخر وجدتك أخذت علينا الحجة  بتفسير الجلالين و أقوال علمائنا أما هنا مش عارف منين أنت جبنت الكلام ده
**البنت البور العانس
دي ملهاش علاقة بالاسلام
**خلفة الولاد اهم و تفضيل الولاد على البنات او البنت ناقصة عقل
*وَإِذَا  بُشِّرَ أَحَدُهُمْ بِالأُنثَى ظَلَّ وَجْهُهُ مُسْوَدّاً وَهُوَ  كَظِيمٌ  
 يَتَوَارَى مِنَ الْقَوْمِ مِن سُوءِ مَا بُشِّرَ بِهِ  أَيُمْسِكُهُ عَلَى هُونٍ أَمْ يَدُسُّهُ فِي التُّرَابِ أَلاَ سَاء مَا  يَحْكُمُونَ
وهذه أيات واضحات تدل على تجريم من قال بأفضلية الذكر على الأنثى.*سياية سى السيد
في أي كتاب عند المسلمين أجد هذه عبارة
**ابعت الرسالة دى لكل اصحابك و الا القديس هيزعل منك !!!
انظر الى رأي علمائنا بهذه الرسائل قبل أن تلصقها بنا
**القطة السودة شيطان 
معناها في ببيتي شيطان و أنا مش داري!!!!!!
**التفائل و التشاؤم
يقول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم *_لا_ طِيَرَة، وَيُعْجِبنِي الْفَأْل
الطيرة هي التشائم أي أن نبينا صلى الله عليه و سلم نهى عن التشائم 
الفأل هي : الْكَلِمَة الْحَسَنَة الْكَلِمَة الطَّيِّبَة أي أمرنا بالتفائل
مع الأسف أن هذه المصطلحات أنتشرت كثيرا ولكن علة أنتشارها الجهل و ليس الأسلام فهي وكما أوردت بالدليل منافية للأسلام وليس من العدل ربطها به من أي وجه كان يقول تعالى
*وإذا قلتم فاعدلوا ولو كان ذا قربى*
*ياأيها الذين آمنوا كونوا قوامين بالقسط شهداء لله ولو على أنفسكم أو الوالدين والأقربين*
ومعناها أن نتكلم بالعدل حتى ولو نصرنا خصومنا على أنفسنا أو أهلينا


----------



## Critic (11 أكتوبر 2011)

اخ kassabof
الموضوع لتوعية المسيحيين لا المسلمين !
سأرد عليك مرة واحدة فقط ولن اطيل لان القسم هنا مش حوارى
اذا اردت حوار مطول توجه للقسم الاسلامى




> *كل شيئ قسمة و نصيب و قضاء و قدر و مكتوب *
> *مقولة فرغت من معناها يقول الله تعالى وهديناه النجدين أي سخرنا له طريقين طريق الخير و طريق الشر والأنسان مخير أي طريق يختار*



*خطأ*
*انت تؤلف وتذكر ما هو دارج بما لا علاقة له بالاسلام الاصلى من كتبه !*
*بينما انا اخذ كلامى من اقوال اهل العلم*
*القضاء والقدر الاسلامى يجعل من الانسان قطعة شطرنج*
*اقرأ احاديث نبيك وتفسير قرآنك جيدا فقد فتحت مواضيع مخصصة لللقضاء والقدر الاسلامى :*
*و سقط عدل اله الاسلام....و باعتراف اتباعه !*




> *شرف البنت اهم من شرف الراجل*
> *هذه المقولة ليست من الأسلام في شي و في موضوع آخر وجدتك أخذت علينا الحجة بتفسير الجلالين و أقوال علمائنا أما هنا مش عارف منين أنت جبنت الكلام ده*



*بغض النظر عن المرجعية الاسلامية فالمقولة متحققة فى الشرق بشكل عملى ولا ينكرها الا مغيب*
*وموضوعنا عنوانه "تأثيرات اسلامية وشرقية"*
*ركز قليلا*





> *البنت البور العانس*
> *دي ملهاش علاقة بالاسلام*



*اقرأ قرآنك جيدا يا رجل*
*هل نسيت الاية التى تقول "نسائكم حرث لكم" ؟*
*هل تعلم ما معنى "حرث" ؟؟*
*اى انه شببها بالارض الزراعية التى يتم حرثها*
*ومن هنا جائت تسمية "بور" لانها لم تعد صالحة للزراعة !!!!*




> *خلفة الولاد اهم و تفضيل الولاد على البنات او البنت ناقصة عقل*
> *وَإِذَا بُشِّرَ أَحَدُهُمْ بِالأُنثَى ظَلَّ وَجْهُهُ مُسْوَدّاً وَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ *
> *يَتَوَارَى مِنَ الْقَوْمِ مِن سُوءِ مَا بُشِّرَ بِهِ أَيُمْسِكُهُ عَلَى هُونٍ أَمْ يَدُسُّهُ فِي التُّرَابِ أَلاَ سَاء مَا يَحْكُمُونَ*
> *وهذه أيات واضحات تدل على تجريم من قال بأفضلية الذكر على الأنثى.*



*خطأ وقرآنك نفسه يرد عليك وشيوخك*
*اقرأ هذا الموضوع*
*نظرة الله للمرآة فى القرآن و كشف حقيقة معنى النقصان !!!*

*و يكفينا ابن العثيمين عندما قال بالحرف فى تفسير اية 21 و 22 من سورة النجم :*


> *{ألكم الذكر وله الأُنثى } يعني أتجعلون لكم الذكور، ولله الإناث، وذلك بقولهم إن الملائكة بنات الله، وهم لم يشهدوا خلق الملائكة، ولم يطلعوا على ذلك، كما قال الله تعالى: {وجعلوا الملائكة الذين هم عباد الرحمـن إنـاثاً أشهدوا خلقهم } والجواب: لا، لم يشهدوا خلقهم، ولكن مع ذلك ستكتب هذه الشهادة عليهم ويسألون، نسأل الله العافية، وهم {وإذا بشر أحدهم بالأُنثى ظل وجهه مسودا وهو كظيم * يتوارى من القوم من سوء ما بشر به}، ومع ذلك يجعلون لرب العالمين الذي خلق الذكر والأنثى البنات، ويجعلون لأنفسهم البنين، وهذه القسمة قسمة جور، {تلك إذاً قسمة ضيزى }، يعني تلك القسمة، وهي أن يجعل لله البنات ولهم البنين{قسمة ضيزى } أي: جائرة مائلة عن الحق، لأننا لو قلنا بأنه جائز أن يكون لله ولد لكان الأولى أن يكون له البنون، لأن البنين أعلى من البنات بلا شك، وهو سبحانه وتعالى أعلى من المخلوقين، فيجب أن يكون الأعلى للأعلى، والأدنى للأدنى، هذه القسمة العادلة، ثم هناك قسمة أخرى دونها في العدل، ولكن فيها عدل أن يجعلوا لله البنات ولهم بنات، ولله البنين، ولهم بنين لكن ما فعلوا هذا، جعلوا الأدنى للخالق، والأعلى لهم، ولهذا قال عز وجل: {تلك إذاً قسمة ضيزى }*
> *المصدر*







> *سياية سى السيد*
> *في أي كتاب عند المسلمين أجد هذه عبارة*



*ويحك يا رجل هل تعترض على القرآن الذى قال ان الرجال قوامون على النساء وانهم مرفوعون عليهن بدرجة ؟!*



> *ابعت الرسالة دى لكل اصحابك و الا القديس هيزعل منك !!!*
> *انظر الى رأي علمائنا بهذه الرسائل قبل أن تلصقها بنا*



*مرة اخرى ركز فى العنوان !*




> *القطة السودة شيطان *
> *معناها في ببيتي شيطان و أنا مش داري!!!!!!*



*اقرأ احاديث نبيك لتكتشف التخاريف عن الكلب الاسود والقطة السودا وغرها من التخاريف !*
*وبعدها ستتخلص من قطتكك لانك ستصدق نبيك وتلغى عقلك*




> *التفائل و التشاؤم*
> *يقول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لا طِيَرَة، وَيُعْجِبنِي الْفَأْل*
> *الطيرة هي التشائم أي أن نبينا صلى الله عليه و سلم نهى عن التشائم *
> *الفأل هي : الْكَلِمَة الْحَسَنَة الْكَلِمَة الطَّيِّبَة أي أمرنا بالتفائل*
> ...



*التفاؤل والتشاؤم هو نتاج طبيعى للايمان بفاعلية الحسد*
*اذا انتقدت التفائل والتشاؤم فلمالا تنتقد الحسد ؟*


----------



## مارينا2010 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على موضوعك هو فعلا هام جدا


----------



## صائدالقلوب (5 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكرك على موضوعك الرائع وتسمحلي بنشرة


----------



## Critic (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مارينا ...شكرا لمرورك الجميل وتشجيعك
صائدالقلوب ...شكرا لتشجيعك وانشر براحتك من غير استئذان


----------



## حيران (9 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## تيمو (26 فبراير 2012)

*قرأت هذا الموضوع في توقيعك 

قلت أدخل ... دخلت 

ومن ثم باغتتني ابتسامة ... 
ولا أدري لماذا كانت عريضة لا بل عريضة جداً ... لربما أعرض من المحيط الهادي والأطلسي مجتمعَيْن *



.


----------



## Critic (26 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *قرأت هذا الموضوع في توقيعك *





MeToo قال:


> *ولا أدري لما رُسِمت على وجهي ابتسامة عريضة جداً ... لربما أعرض من المحيط الهادي والأطلسي مجتمعَيْن *
> 
> .


لربما تشعر بالتناقض بسبب انطباع سابق :smil6:
هل تعلم ؟
ادركت بعد الحوار السابق نقطة لم تكن فى الحسبان
رد فعلنا فى التحرر مبالغ فيه ...وهذا متوقع طبقا لمعدلات للكبت فى بلادنا (لكل فعل رد فعل ...الخ)
يبدو انى سأفكر فى كتابة موضوع اخر بعنوان *"الاعراض الجانبية للتحرر بعد سنين الكبت" او "تأثيرات غربية لابد من تفاديها عند تحررنا"* :smile02 (صدقنى لا اقصد اى استفزاز فأنا ارى حقا _من وجهة نظرى_ انها فكرة رائعة ومهمة فعلا والفضل لك يا صديقى :66


----------



## تيمو (26 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> لربما تشعر بالتناقض بسبب انطباع سابق :smil6:
> هل تعلم ؟
> ادركت بعد الحوار السابق نقطة لم تكن فى الحسبان
> رد فعلنا فى التحرر مبالغ فيه ...وهذا متوقع طبقا لمعدلات للكبت فى بلادنا (لكل فعل رد فعل ...الخ)
> يبدو انى سأفكر فى كتابة موضوع اخر بعنوان *"الاعراض الجانبية للتحرر بعد سنين الكبت" او "تأثيرات غربية لابد من تفاديها عند تحررنا"* :smile02 (صدقنى لا اقصد اى استفزاز فأنا ارى حقا _من وجهة نظرى_ انها فكرة رائعة ومهمة فعلا والفضل لك يا صديقى :66



وهذا لن يمنعني من رسم إبتسامة أعرض أكثر ... لربما أعرض من المحيطات الأربعة مجتمعة 

اكتب يا صديقي ، وأنا معاك ، ولكن أتمنى أن تعرّف مفهوم التحرر والكبت قبل الخوض في أي الأعراض الجانبية ...


----------

